# 2022 Trip Planning Thread



## mshanson3121

For fun, because man, I'm really hoping I'm not the only one obsessing ahem... _thinking _about their next trip. So, for those who aren't returning till 2022, when are you going and what are you planning?


----------



## mshanson3121

GrantGrace said:


> first, I'd like to get vaccinated and plan my trip this summer



I'd like to think we could go this summer but somehow I still doubt we'll be able to travel without a 2-week quarantine. Le sigh.


----------



## mshanson3121

So... our 2022 trip has three versions right now, largely because it depends on who all goes, total budget, and if any discounts come out for Canadians this fall (please, please, PLEASE!): 

Option 1: 

7 nights at Windsor Hills in a townhome, with 3 days at Disney, 1 day at Discovery Cove, and 1 day for Disney Springs (nice meal, the amphibious car ride etc...)

Option 2:

Basically the same trip, just staying on-site at All-Star Movies, with Discovery Cove and 4 Disney days (no Disney Springs). This one only happens if we can get a good Canadian resident deal. 

Option 3:

A 9-10 night split stay. 3-4 nights at All-Star Movies at the front of the trip, with 2-3 Disney days, then moving to a condo on the beach (Gulf side), and enjoying some R&R. Probably do a day or two in Tampa seeing the zoo and aquarium, and also doing an Egmont Key cruise with snorkeling, beachcombing and dolphin viewing. 

Option 3 is my preference, but DH doesn't really like the idea of having to pick up and move part way through our trip, so we'll see.


----------



## Aladora

We are planning for DL March 2022 to celebrate my 50th!


----------



## grantclaire

We have a rebooked (2 times) Disney cruise in March 2022.


----------



## TammyLynn33

mshanson3121 said:


> So... our 2022 trip has three versions right now, largely because it depends on who all goes, total budget, and if any discounts come out for Canadians this fall (please, please, PLEASE!):
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> 7 nights at Windsor Hills in a townhome, with 3 days at Disney, 1 day at Discovery Cove, and 1 day for Disney Springs (nice meal, the amphibious car ride etc...)
> 
> Option 2:
> 
> Basically the same trip, just staying on-site at All-Star Movies, with Discovery Cove and 4 Disney days (no Disney Springs). This one only happens if we can get a good Canadian resident deal.
> 
> Option 3:
> 
> A 9-10 night split stay. 3-4 nights at All-Star Movies at the front of the trip, with 2-3 Disney days, then moving to a condo on the beach (Gulf side), and enjoying some R&R. Probably do a day or two in Tampa seeing the zoo and aquarium, and also doing an Egmont Key cruise with snorkeling, beachcombing and dolphin viewing.
> 
> Option 3 is my preference, but DH doesn't really like the idea of having to pick up and move part way through our trip, so we'll see.



Don’t forget most Discovery Cove packages come with 14 day admission to SeaWorld and aquatica to plan for ..


----------



## Minniemoo15

Fun!! Disney daydreaming is my favourite pastime.

We are planning on going March 3-13. We will fly direct from Halifax and have a travel voucher from this year to use for that. Prices are looking really great right now though so maybe we will pay cash and use our voucher for something else.

We will stay on DVC points at our home away from home  (Polynesian). So excited to see the renovations there when we go back. We will be able to book our room next month. Going with us will be my parents and sisters-we’ll have a connecting room with them which my girls love.

My biggest query now is how we will get from MCO to Poly. I am SO going to miss the Magical Express. I do not want to rent a car ... maybe we will hire a car service depending on the cost.  luckily my girls are booster seat age now. If they were still in car seats this would have been a major pain.


----------



## Minniemoo15

mshanson3121 said:


> So... our 2022 trip has three versions right now, largely because it depends on who all goes, total budget, and if any discounts come out for Canadians this fall (please, please, PLEASE!):
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> 7 nights at Windsor Hills in a townhome, with 3 days at Disney, 1 day at Discovery Cove, and 1 day for Disney Springs (nice meal, the amphibious car ride etc...)
> 
> Option 2:
> 
> Basically the same trip, just staying on-site at All-Star Movies, with Discovery Cove and 4 Disney days (no Disney Springs). This one only happens if we can get a good Canadian resident deal.
> 
> Option 3:
> 
> A 9-10 night split stay. 3-4 nights at All-Star Movies at the front of the trip, with 2-3 Disney days, then moving to a condo on the beach (Gulf side), and enjoying some R&R. Probably do a day or two in Tampa seeing the zoo and aquarium, and also doing an Egmont Key cruise with snorkeling, beachcombing and dolphin viewing.
> 
> Option 3 is my preference, but DH doesn't really like the idea of having to pick up and move part way through our trip, so we'll see.


I think option 3 sounds awesome !! The more time in Florida, the better I think. But my Dh is like you - I keep trying to push the idea of a split stay and he has no interest in it. He wants to unpack once and stay put.


----------



## mshanson3121

TammyLynn33 said:


> Don’t forget most Discovery Cove packages come with 14 day admission to SeaWorld and aquatica to plan for ..



You have to pay extra for it now. It's not a lot extra, but, we won't have time for Sea World or Aquatica anyways, so definitely not worth it. 



Minniemoo15 said:


> I think option 3 sounds awesome !! The more time in Florida, the better I think. But my Dh is like you - I keep trying to push the idea of a split stay and he has no interest in it. He wants to unpack once and stay put.



Yup. That's him! We might be able to do 9-10 days at Windsor Hills, it just means more of a drive to get to Tampa/Egmont Key etc... for those activities. But knowing him he'd rather drive a couple hours one or two days, than have to pack up and move halfway through.


----------



## Chickinvic

Aladora said:


> We are planning for DL March 2022 to celebrate my 50th!



My man turns 50 the same month as you! I was a 1970 baby, so I'm already there


----------



## SCCNJ

Me!  I can't wait and I love to plan.   We will be at Disney on March 12, 2022.  I'm not sure if we will leave a little earlier, but the firm "I better see a palm tree" date is March 12, 2022.  Other than that I'm sort of planning a few options.  Possibly rent a house near Disney and spend 4-5 days at the parks or stay at one of the resorts for Disney days and then head to the gulf in a house for the remainder of our time.  I find the gulf to be relaxing but it's also a bit dull for a family of teens and tweens.  Orlando area might make the kids happier.  Although my husband wants to have some time fishing so maybe.  For myself either sounds amazing, beyond Disney, I just want a book, pool, and sun.  
 In total I hope to have 10 to 14 days but that is very much in the air.  Typically we go for a week plus driving time, which is not good enough for 2022. 

 I'm so hopeful and excited for this trip I'm going to have to hold myself back from hugging the US border guard and kissing Mickey!


----------



## mshanson3121

TammyLynn33 said:


> Me!  I can't wait and I love to plan.   We will be at Disney on March 12, 2022.  I'm not sure if we will leave a little earlier, but the firm "I better see a palm tree" date is March 12, 2022.  Other than that I'm sort of planning a few options.  Possibly rent a house near Disney and spend 4-5 days at the parks or stay at one of the resorts for Disney days and then head to the gulf in a house for the remainder of our time.  I find the gulf to be relaxing but it's also a bit dull for a family of teens and tweens.  Orlando area might make the kids happier.  Although my husband wants to have some time fishing so maybe.  For myself either sounds amazing, beyond Disney, I just want a book, pool, and sun.
> In total I hope to have 10 to 14 days but that is very much in the air.  Typically we go for a week plus driving time, which is not good enough for 2022.
> 
> I'm so hopeful and excited for this trip I'm going to have to hold myself back from hugging the US border guard and kissing Mickey!



We have similar plans!  I want very similar things too - book, pool and sun. Just add beach to that list. I want those turquoise waters


----------



## FinnFogg

I’m in Vancouver. We typically do Disneyland, but I  just purchased WDW annual gold DVC passes for my family of 5 because (i) I qualified for the annual pass recovery program, (ii) they aren’t otherwise selling annual passes at the moment, (iii) I figure that once they do sell annual passes again prices are only going to go up, (iv) I apparently have until Dec 31, 2099 to activate them. .  So now I am spending all of my time obsessing and strategically planning how many WDW trips I can possibly fit into a 12 month window once the restrictions are lifted. It’s a long haul flight wise but the kids are great travellers and I am ready for a year of Disney!!


----------



## bcwife76

Is anyone afraid that the 14 day quarantine will still be around for months even after we are all vaccinated? I'm honestly not trying to be super pessimistic, but until that is lifted I can't get excited about anything we have booked. 

So far for 2022 we have a mexican riviera cruise booked on the NCL Bliss out of LA for March 2022 and would like to add on a side trip to Disneyland either before or after the cruise. And we are still waiting to move our August 2021 Northern Europe cruise on the Magic to 2022.....


----------



## TammyLynn33

I would keep your eyes open around Black Friday. That’s how when we always get discovery cove and the combo tickets . I would def check then at least 


QUOTE="mshanson3121, post: 62748258, member: 542582"]
You have to pay extra for it now. It's not a lot extra, but, we won't have time for Sea World or Aquatica anyways, so definitely not 



Yup. That's him! We might be able to do 9-10 days at Windsor Hills, it just means more of a drive to get to Tampa/Egmont Key etc... for those activities. But knowing him he'd rather drive a couple hours one or two days, than have to pack up and move halfway through.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mshanson3121

bcwife76 said:


> Is anyone afraid that the 14 day quarantine will still be around for months even after we are all vaccinated? I'm honestly not trying to be super pessimistic, but until that is lifted I can't get excited about anything we have booked.



I am a bit, but am hoping by early 2022 it'll be lifted. Or...what I could see is a quarantine requirement UNLESS you're vaccinated. 



TammyLynn33 said:


> I would keep your eyes open around Black Friday. That’s how when we always get discovery cove and the combo tickets . I would def check then at least.



Yes, we'll be buying tickets on sale. Though I have to say, their New Year's sale was even better than their Black Friday! But again, we don't have time for SW etc... so it'll just be DC for us. Unless a lotto ticket comes in and we can stay longer lol.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bcwife76 said:


> Is anyone afraid that the 14 day quarantine will still be around for months even after we are all vaccinated? I'm honestly not trying to be super pessimistic, but until that is lifted I can't get excited about anything we have booked.
> 
> So far for 2022 we have a mexican riviera cruise booked on the NCL Bliss out of LA for March 2022 and would like to add on a side trip to Disneyland either before or after the cruise. And we are still waiting to move our August 2021 Northern Europe cruise on the Magic to 2022.....



Assuming the vaccine works, and we see numbers drastically go down, I'd hope the quarantine would be gone.  Maybe have to get a test and get results first when you get back to not quarantine.  My worry is they will make certain people quarantine, like those working in health care or LTC, in which case dh wouldn't be able to travel.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mshanson3121 said:


> I am a bit, but am hoping by early 2022 it'll be lifted. Or...what I could see is a quarantine requirement UNLESS you're vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we'll be buying tickets on sale. Though I have to say, their New Year's sale was even better than their Black Friday! But again, we don't have time for SW etc... so it'll just be DC for us. Unless a lotto ticket comes in and we can stay longer lol.


What about option #4? Stay 9-10 nights at a townhouse near disney, do your few disney days, then do the discovery cove and get the SW and Aquatica tickets that come with.  The add on for those are a lot less then adding disney days and would make for a really relaxed trip because you can just go for a morning or afternoon here or there, you won't feel like you need to stay all day and get your $$ worth.


----------



## Dismom18

bcwife76 said:


> Is anyone afraid that the 14 day quarantine will still be around for months even after we are all vaccinated? I'm honestly not trying to be super pessimistic, but until that is lifted I can't get excited about anything we have booked.
> 
> So far for 2022 we have a mexican riviera cruise booked on the NCL Bliss out of LA for March 2022 and would like to add on a side trip to Disneyland either before or after the cruise. And we are still waiting to move our August 2021 Northern Europe cruise on the Magic to 2022.....



absolutely! I was hoping that we’d be able to travel this summer but I cancelled my trip a month and a half ago...with the way things are progressing I’m hoping to travel in 2022


----------



## hdrolfe

I have cruises booked for this December, and next Jan/Feb. I am going to miss Disney though and wonder if I might add a trip sometime April to August, I'd want to do 6 days at Disney with probably 4 day PH (maybe with waterparks) and then 4 or 5 days at Universal. Or switch the order, not sure. I want to have at least a day at each to relax and enjoy the resorts. 

I am not too worried about the 2 week quarantine, as long as the hotel version isn't still around. I intend to be vaccinated and have heard from various sources that kids are being in trials for J&J and at least one other so I am hoping that will happen by fall as well. I think once people are vaccinated, they, at least, won't have to quarantine. I believe there are countries and possibly states in the US, that are allowing those with a vaccination certificate to avoid quarantines.


----------



## mshanson3121

momof2gr8kids said:


> What about option #4? Stay 9-10 nights at a townhouse near disney, do your few disney days, then do the discovery cove and get the SW and Aquatica tickets that come with.  The add on for those are a lot less then adding disney days and would make for a really relaxed trip because you can just go for a morning or afternoon here or there, you won't feel like you need to stay all day and get your $$ worth.



We can't afford to stay longer AND do Discovery Cove, that was the issue for us. So it's either stay longer and not do DC (like #3) or stay less time and do DC. Personally, I'd rather do #3, since I would prefer to actually see dolphins and go snorkeling and see the animals in their natural habitat, however DD has been dreaming of swimming with the dolphins, so....  We'll see!


----------



## mshanson3121

hdrolfe said:


> I am not too worried about the 2 week quarantine, as long as the hotel version isn't still around.



I honestly had completely forgotten about the hotel part of it.  That is a huge deal breaker if that stays.


----------



## Minniemoo15

I can’t imagine the hotel quarantine will still be in place in 2022 after the majority of both Americans and Canadians are vaccinated. Maybe a rapid test will be required at the airport, or a shortened at home quarantine for kids if they aren’t yet able to be vaccinated .. I’m hoping Canada and US will work together to find a not too onerous solution.


----------



## musika

Minniemoo15 said:


> Fun!! Disney daydreaming is my favourite pastime.
> 
> We are planning on going March 3-13. We will fly direct from Halifax and have a travel voucher from this year to use for that. Prices are looking really great right now though so maybe we will pay cash and use our voucher for something else.
> 
> We will stay on DVC points at our home away from home  (Polynesian). So excited to see the renovations there when we go back. We will be able to book our room next month. Going with us will be my parents and sisters-we’ll have a connecting room with them which my girls love.
> 
> My biggest query now is how we will get from MCO to Poly. I am SO going to miss the Magical Express. I do not want to rent a car ... maybe we will hire a car service depending on the cost.  luckily my girls are booster seat age now. If they were still in car seats this would have been a major pain.



FWIW, car seat requirements are much different in FL than in Canada. I mean, it's your own risk tolerance, but for the two times we uber'd, we just brought a low back booster for our youngest (age 4) and no seat at all for the oldest (age 8). Technically anyone above age 5 I believe it is doesn't need any sort of seat (which is wild to me, because at home my now 9 year old still uses a low back booster!)

Our last trip was Jan/20 and our original plan pre-covid was to go back in Jan/Feb 2022 right before DD turns 10 and becomes an "adult". Also, we were hoping DS would grow enough to be 48 inches at that point so he could do the bigger coasters and water park. Then again, water park in Feb is a dicey proposition at best... it was FREEZING the last time we were in Disney. 

DD is super into Harry Potter at this stage so while I was hoping to get one more Disney-only trip before we intro'd universal, if she continues to have a strong interest we'd probably do a hybrid trip. We have stayed at Pop twice now and while I love it (skyliner is a gamechanger), I don't know if I can continue to justify the prices for onsite with the removal of so many perks lately. We could almost afford to stay deluxe at universal for the cost of "value" (Pop) at Disney. It's all conjecture at this point for us because we can't afford to quarantine for 2 weeks post-return. So until that requirement goes away we're out of luck.


----------



## hdrolfe

mshanson3121 said:


> So... our 2022 trip has three versions right now, largely because it depends on who all goes, total budget, and if any discounts come out for Canadians this fall (please, please, PLEASE!):
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> 7 nights at Windsor Hills in a townhome, with 3 days at Disney, 1 day at Discovery Cove, and 1 day for Disney Springs (nice meal, the amphibious car ride etc...)
> 
> Option 2:
> 
> Basically the same trip, just staying on-site at All-Star Movies, with Discovery Cove and 4 Disney days (no Disney Springs). This one only happens if we can get a good Canadian resident deal.
> 
> Option 3:
> 
> A 9-10 night split stay. 3-4 nights at All-Star Movies at the front of the trip, with 2-3 Disney days, then moving to a condo on the beach (Gulf side), and enjoying some R&R. Probably do a day or two in Tampa seeing the zoo and aquarium, and also doing an Egmont Key cruise with snorkeling, beachcombing and dolphin viewing.
> 
> Option 3 is my preference, but DH doesn't really like the idea of having to pick up and move part way through our trip, so we'll see.



Longer stay is better  But I get the not wanting to pack up and change. However, my next trip that's booked we're actually changing ships, and having to spend a night in the port area between. I'll have to do laundry... which sucks! But means we get 2 weeks plus a few days. And I cannot wait. Even though we'll have to pack and change rooms rather a lot lol.

For tickets, if you can use AM or PC Points or anything like that to help save on the costs? Even AM for the hotels, you can't use them on Disney hotels I don't think but you can for the hotels in Disney Springs or other areas of Orlando. Anything to put towards the costs so you can get them down.


----------



## Average Joes

We are thinking the week before school starts (end of August) into mid week after labour day, 2022. About 10 days.  Super hot but we went mid September in 2018 and managed. Oldest is starting high-school so the less school missed the better. 

We are debating whether to rent DVC like we have the last few times or hope for a deal on site equivalent to "free" QS at a moderate. If we risked the deal route and there wasn't one we would probably rent a timeshare at Bonnet Creek for a week and drive. Then add a few onsite days. I suppose we will have to decide by this September.  If they release Canadian discounted tickets this fall for 2022 we will just rent DVC 11 months out.  

Anyone know how difficult it is to get about 90 day out DVC rentals for Sunday to Wednesday post labour day?  Thinking standard at AKL, OKW or Saratoga.  Probably wishful thinking but thanks!


----------



## Aladora

Chickinvic said:


> My man turns 50 the same month as you! I was a 1970 baby, so I'm already there



What day? I know at least 6 people with March birthdays, the 5, 8, 10, 18, and 19 as well as at least 6 others in Feb!

Our plan is to go all out for next March! Our last trip in 2019 was to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary and we rented a 1br DVC at VGC. My sister, who is not a Disney or amusement park fan, has been talking about flying out from Ottawa to join us in DL so if she does, we will probably try and get a 2br villa. We also have our son who will be 16 so we will need the extra room. Even if she decides not to join us, the extra space will be nice.

We definitely want to go back to Napa Rose and do the Chef's Counter again, DH and I have done it 3 times and our son joined us there last time.


----------



## Trinity88

I'm so ready to plan a Disney trip for next year!! We are finally getting a refund of our flights from last July which was cancelled. I still don't have my AP refund though, sigh.

My oldest daughter is starting university in the fall though, so I can't really plan much for next year until I know her schedule. I'd like to go before next summer, but I'm guessing we'll have to wait until then.  The current plan is a split Poly/BW stay because I can't decide between the 2.


----------



## ABCanada

Average Joes said:


> Anyone know how difficult it is to get about 90 day out DVC rentals for Sunday to Wednesday post labour day?  Thinking standard at AKL, OKW or Saratoga.  Probably wishful thinking but thanks!


For 2021, right now there is availability.  Monday to Thursday more than Sunday to Wednesday.  I suspect SSR will have availability.  An issue for this fall, and 2022, is there will be so many banked points that need to be used up that historical trends may not apply.  If you are flexible, if nothing is available at 90 days wait until 30 days out as anyone that has booked a 'maybe' date needs to release their booking or have the points go into holding which they will want to avoid.  So if nothing is available at 90 days starting 35 days or so out there maybe.


----------



## Average Joes

ABCanada said:


> For 2021, right now there is availability.  Monday to Thursday more than Sunday to Wednesday.  I suspect SSR will have availability.  An issue for this fall, and 2022, is there will be so many banked points that need to be used up that historical trends may not apply.  If you are flexible, if nothing is available at 90 days wait until 30 days out as anyone that has booked a 'maybe' date needs to release their booking or have the points go into holding which they will want to avoid.  So if nothing is available at 90 days starting 35 days or so out there maybe.



Thank you very much!  Great information.


----------



## samsteele

While I would have loved a trip this Sept 2021, and yesterday's announcement that first vaccinations in Ontario will likely be bumped up for those under 60 yrs - possibly in June for first shot? - is also very encouraging, I just don't think the timing will work and the stress is worth it. If my second shot is approx 4 months after June - maybe October at the earliest? - too much doubt and worry to commit to a vacation and getting on a plane this year. 

I agree with some PPs above that once vaccinations become widespread in the US and Canada, the quarantine should be lifted. Maybe just a rapid test required and prob available right in MCO for a fee for international WDW guests.

I'd also like a free dining offer and have some confidence this will come back by late this year once restaurants can be normally spaced again. Big $ maker for WDW as so many families leave $ and credits on the table and can't max it out. Also concerned that POP rates have climbed too high for me to justify the price so would like more than just AS Movies open. Also think likely that at least one of AS Music or Sports will open - with renovated rooms completed - by the end of this year. And without the return of most perks for resort guests, there isn't much value in paying more to stay in the bubble.

Lots of 'hopes' and 'wants' going on there but believe realistic that a 2022 WDW trip is doable.


----------



## Scar1199

We just booked Pop Century for 1 year from now! Exciting to have something to look forward to. We're doing 10 days and number of park days will depend on if there is a Canadian ticket promo. Right now we have a 7 day ticket booked or if the $ goes up. It's my son's Grade 12 year and he wants to go to Star Wars land as it wasn't open yet the last time we were there. Hopefully by late summer we will know more about how things are looking so we can book flights. It's been tough this week seeing my March Break memories from previous years trips pop up.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

We'll need to wait and see what happens with ds' high school.  If it's quadmester system again next year (I hope not!!) then there's no way we will pull him out for a week.  Ds and DD's breaks won't line up.  DD can't miss any school either.  Assuming she passes into 2nd year.  She's in the paramedic program and is really stressed about her final test and lift test considering they haven't been able to go to gym or practice in person very much due to lockdown and our grey status here still. 

The only times that will line up are at Christmas and DH usually can't get time off then.  So who knows. Was thinking a nice option would be for everyone to go after Christmas, kids go for a week and just miss a couple of days of school and dh and I stay behind and enjoy a week without them!


----------



## Minniemoo15

Scar1199 said:


> We just booked Pop Century for 1 year from now! Exciting to have something to look forward to. We're doing 10 days and number of park days will depend on if there is a Canadian ticket promo. Right now we have a 7 day ticket booked or if the $ goes up. It's my son's Grade 12 year and he wants to go to Star Wars land as it wasn't open yet the last time we were there. Hopefully by late summer we will know more about how things are looking so we can book flights. It's been tough this week seeing my March Break memories from previous years trips pop up.


Yes I agree .. this week was our March break as well as I had a love hate relationship with all the FB memories !! Here’s hoping next March break is spent back in our happy place.


----------



## RipperSB

After cancelling 2020 trip, we are spreading out the banked points for our 2021 trip (hoping the vaccine will allow safe travel) which is booked for 1-15 Dec and we have penciled in a 21 Dec 22 - 6 Jan 23. Our very first WDW visit was over New Years Eve (29 Dec 12 - 5 Jan 13) and that was fantastic so, I am looking forward to doing that again along with Christmas.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

RipperSB said:


> After cancelling 2020 trip, we are spreading out the banked points for our 2021 trip (hoping the vaccine will allow safe travel) which is booked for 1-15 Dec and we have penciled in a 21 Dec 22 - 6 Jan 23. Our very first WDW visit was over New Years Eve (29 Dec 12 - 5 Jan 13) and that was fantastic so, I am looking forward to doing that again along with Christmas.


I've always wanted to go during new years and see the MK and Epcot NYE fireworks.  I somehow doubt that will happen this year.  Maybe a very expensive paid event?  Although you never know - if they are all fully vaccinated in the USA I could see them being allowed to return.


----------



## momdad4kids

OK, Im onboard, sick and tired with all the Covid crap and I'm more than ready for a distraction, We had a big trip planned for this week, actually the past 2 weeks as our 3 daughters are graduating High School this year. The depressed atmosphere at our house had been getting steadily more intense since early Feb as reality set in we weren't even leaving the province, let alone going to Disney. Now, as they are all planning to continue their education next fall a new reality has risen its ugly head. As all 3 are going on to different schools, none have the same spring break.
  Now this may sound like a cunnumdrum for a family vacation, it does present an interesting opportunity for their mother and I, one we wont be sharing with the girls.,......  We're going by ourselves, ALL ALONE, in late Feb of next year. To be honest Im actually quite excited, we haven't been away for anything longer than 4 days since our son was born in '99. Admittedly we will miss the constant chatter their enthusiasm and willing partners to go on rides that someone may want to sit out, What we or at least I (who does the majority of the planning) wont miss is first the cost, 3 less tickets, 1 less room and 3 less rather carniverous mouths to feed, yeah that's going to hurt. If you believe that girls don't eat haven't met all 5'7, 110lbs of our technically oldest daughter. the planning alone should be a breeze, provided Covid has been laid to rest, the logistics behind one simple dinning reservation is astronomical. The only only commonality these three share other than they same womb for 35 weeks is a love of ice cream as such the only mutually agreeable place to eat is Ghiradelli's, So lets all trudeau is telling us the truth, we have a vaccine in place, it gets into peoples arms in time to end this mess and the border finally re-opens before we celebrate another anniversary of 2 weeks to flatten the curve. 2022 may just be the year! If anyone has any suggestions for a NO KIDS trip, let us know, we are open to any suggestions


----------



## samsteele

momdad4kids said:


> If anyone has any suggestions for a NO KIDS trip, let us know, we are open to any suggestions


Easy one. Make it a foodie WDW vacation. Maybe play with your travel dates to hit an Epcot festival and nosh at the food booths. If you can get the time off, and can hold out longer, consider Fall 2022 and enjoy the Halloween Party and Food & Wine. Maybe also a day trip to Universal's Halloween Horror Nights. It's all great for adults and no compromises. Enjoy planning!


----------



## musika

Scar1199 said:


> We just booked Pop Century for 1 year from now! Exciting to have something to look forward to. We're doing 10 days and number of park days will depend on if there is a Canadian ticket promo. Right now we have a 7 day ticket booked or if the $ goes up. It's my son's Grade 12 year and he wants to go to Star Wars land as it wasn't open yet the last time we were there. Hopefully by late summer we will know more about how things are looking so we can book flights. It's been tough this week seeing my March Break memories from previous years trips pop up.



How exciting! Have you stayed at Pop before? The folks on the Pop resort thread are super helpful. We've been there twice now, loved it both times - if you have questions, let me know!

Galaxy's Edge is amazing. The attention to detail is second to none. Do whatever you need to do to get on ROTR - experience like no other. We showed up at 6:30am with two small kids in tow to get a boarding group haha but it was 110% worth it.


----------



## Scar1199

musika said:


> How exciting! Have you stayed at Pop before? The folks on the Pop resort thread are super helpful. We've been there twice now, loved it both times - if you have questions, let me know!
> 
> Galaxy's Edge is amazing. The attention to detail is second to none. Do whatever you need to do to get on ROTR - experience like no other. We showed up at 6:30am with two small kids in tow to get a boarding group haha but it was 110% worth it.


Yes, this will be our 3rd stay at Pop. I love being able to walk over to AoA or grab their bus if it comes before ours. Now we'll be able to use the Skyliner, super excited about that. We're very excited to see Galaxy's Edge, hopefully we'll be able to grab a spot for ROTR, who knows what that set up will look like 12 months from now.


----------



## Scar1199

musika said:


> How exciting! Have you stayed at Pop before? The folks on the Pop resort thread are super helpful. We've been there twice now, loved it both times - if you have questions, let me know!
> 
> Galaxy's Edge is amazing. The attention to detail is second to none. Do whatever you need to do to get on ROTR - experience like no other. We showed up at 6:30am with two small kids in tow to get a boarding group haha but it was 110% worth it.


Yes, this will be our 3rd stay at Pop. I love being able to walk over to AoA or grab their bus if it comes before ours. Now we'll be able to use the Skyliner, super excited about that. We're very excited to see Galaxy's Edge, hopefully we'll be able to grab a spot for ROTR, who knows what that set up will look like 12 months from now.


----------



## Carolynleanne

Scar1199 said:


> Yes, this will be our 3rd stay at Pop. I love being able to walk over to AoA or grab their bus if it comes before ours. Now we'll be able to use the Skyliner, super excited about that. We're very excited to see Galaxy's Edge, hopefully we'll be able to grab a spot for ROTR, who knows what that set up will look like 12 months from now.



Oh, the Skyliner is such a wonderful add! We love it! We stay DVC at Board Walk and the kids enjoy doing a loop on it just for fun!


----------



## Griffin11

I went ahead and used my airline credits to book flights for January 2022.  The airlines are still being very flexible with changes/cancellations so there really wasn't much risk in booking.  It's so nice to have something to look forward to even though there's still a lot of uncertainty.


----------



## musika

Carolynleanne said:


> Oh, the Skyliner is such a wonderful add! We love it! We stay DVC at Board Walk and the kids enjoy doing a loop on it just for fun!



Kind of unrelated, but are you DVC owners? It's an area that's sort of interested me but have never taken the plunge to rent points.


----------



## musika

Griffin11 said:


> I went ahead and used my airline credits to book flights for January 2022.  The airlines are still being very flexible with changes/cancellations so there really wasn't much risk in booking.  It's so nice to have something to look forward to even though there's still a lot of uncertainty.



Oh, exciting! I'm hoping we can get to the point of direct flights within multiple points in Canada again. That YHZ-MCO flight was mighty handy. I HATE connecting via YYZ and YUL is not much better. Just makes our travel day so unnecessarily long.


----------



## bcwife76

So I just learned some pretty exciting news last night. My husbands' company does not allow vacation between mid November and Dec 31st. Well it's now been amended and no vacation can take place between last full week of November and Dec 26th! Which means, hello Christmas and/or NY trips!  Yes I know, travelling around the holidays can be $$$$$. But I'm just thrilled to know this is now an option at least! He's been there for 16 years and has only had time off around Christmas (not counting when the 25th and 26th fall on or around a weekend) once and that was back in 2010 when our second daughter was born at the end of November and he took paternity leave til early January. So guess who is already mentally planning a Christmas or NYE trip for December 2022?


----------



## momdad4kids

samsteele said:


> Easy one. Make it a foodie WDW vacation. Maybe play with your travel dates to hit an Epcot festival and nosh at the food booths.


It will definitely be a "foodie" trip! Isn't  Disney always about the food? We're thinking middle to late Feb 22' which is what, Festival of the Arts usually? Hoping by then WDW will be back to some what of a normal state, at least as far as Covid restrictions go and offering some possible deals. Free dining would be good, having said that the last "free" dining we trip we had the menu at some places was noticeably constrained, I might go for a room only discount instead anyhow. I'm a bit on the fence about the value of the dining plan, if and when it does return, that will depend on how desperate the Mouse is to fill vacant hotel rooms. Crowds are usually better in Feb but there are the Cheer and Dance competition crowds too, I'm not sure I want to leave 3 kids home just to wander around with 3000 more, lol.


----------



## TammyLynn33

momdad4kids said:


> It will definitely be a "foodie" trip! Isn't  Disney always about the food? We're thinking middle to late Feb 22' which is what, Festival of the Arts usually? Hoping by then WDW will be back to some what of a normal state, at least as far as Covid restrictions go and offering some possible deals. Free dining would be good, having said that the last "free" dining we trip we had the menu at some places was noticeably constrained, I might go for a room only discount instead anyhow. I'm a bit on the fence about the value of the dining plan, if and when it does return, that will depend on how desperate the Mouse is to fill vacant hotel rooms. Crowds are usually better in Feb but there are the Cheer and Dance competition crowds too, I'm not sure I want to leave 3 kids home just to wander around with 3000 more, lol.



Yes other people’s kids are always more annoying than ones own lol  tho it always seems to give me appreciation for how well behaved mine are .


----------



## Honeypot

Just booked in a week at CBR for the first week in March next year! Hubby, me, and our two boys. Really hoping things are more or less back to normal by then, but we will have to wait and see. We haven't been since 2018, so I am looking forward to it!


----------



## momdad4kids

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yes other people’s kids are always more annoying than ones own lol  tho it always seems to give me appreciation for how well behaved mine are .


     We're always pleasantly shocked by the compliments we have gotten about our 4 from teachers and other parents regarding their behavior. At home they could be absolute tyrants at time, you haven't seen a fist fight until you've seen one at our house, out in public (thank God) they act somewhat civilized. I read somewhere you've done your job as a parent if our kids are comfortable enough to occasionally act like ******* at home and angels out in public.


----------



## TammyLynn33

momdad4kids said:


> We're always pleasantly shocked by the compliments we have gotten about our 4 from teachers and other parents regarding their behavior. At home they could be absolute tyrants at time, you haven't seen a fist fight until you've seen one at our house, out in public (thank God) they act somewhat civilized. I read somewhere you've done your job as a parent if our kids are comfortable enough to occasionally act like ******* at home and angels out in public.



Same and I love how they all get along on vacation. Like us vs the world .


----------



## kuhltiffany

Not sure when (likely summer), but my daughter graduates from High School next year so wants to do a celebration trip with just Mom. I already have 2, 5 day park hoppers bought years ago from Air Miles, and will have enough AM for flights. I'm currently saving gift cards for food/spending. We usually stay at one of the All Stars or Port Orleans since we need 3 beds for our family, but for the 2 of us we don't have that restriction. We don't stay in the room much, nor at the resort, what other options do you recommend?


----------



## momdad4kids

TammyLynn33 said:


> Same and I love how they all get along on vacation. Like us vs the world .


Im going to miss the Us vs The World part, also going to miss Allies who aren't as scared of their mother as I am, lol


----------



## EllenMurphy

Planning fall 2022! November? Going with my parents as well and planning Bonnet Creek. I haven't been since I was a kid!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

EllenMurphy said:


> Planning fall 2022! November? Going with my parents as well and planning Bonnet Creek. I haven't been since I was a kid!


You'll love Bonnet Creek!  We have a credit to use for there from our COVID cancelled trip.  Can't wait til we can make a plan and rebook again!


----------



## CanucksRock

I want to go so bad...and hopefully this year. I have called about getting a new AP - because the second I can use it (wishful thinking is June) I am going. (My AP expired in November; so I fall into the group that can get a new one)  The only thing I have “booked” is an Alaska cruise in Aug 2022. Trip that got bumped from 2020 to 2021 and now 2022.

I normally have something on the books every 3-4 months. Going stir crazy with nothing booked.


----------



## mshanson3121

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yes other people’s kids are always more annoying than ones own lol  tho it always seems to give me appreciation for how well behaved mine are .





momdad4kids said:


> We're always pleasantly shocked by the compliments we have gotten about our 4 from teachers and other parents regarding their behavior. At home they could be absolute tyrants at time, you haven't seen a fist fight until you've seen one at our house, out in public (thank God) they act somewhat civilized. I read somewhere you've done your job as a parent if our kids are comfortable enough to occasionally act like ******* at home and angels out in public.



 I was so glad to read your post @momdad4kids ! I'm reading the post from @TammyLynn33 and thinking... "I dunno. My kids were pretty d*** annoying the other morning when they decided to break into WW3 over the doing the dishes, when we were in a rush to get out of the house!" Lol. It's always nice to hear you're not the only home that has WWE matches. 

But, I will give the devil's their dues - they are exceptionally well behaved in public, and have received many compliments on their behavior in that regard.


----------



## I Run Long

We're planning for Fall 2022 - probably September.  We had wanted to go this Fall when I retire but that's not going to happen.  So 2022 it is.  Hopefully do a split stay, which we love doing.  Bought a AKV resale in December and will be going for our welcome home visit in a 1 bedroom!  Can't wait!


----------



## musika

momof2gr8kids said:


> You'll love Bonnet Creek!  We have a credit to use for there from our COVID cancelled trip.  Can't wait til we can make a plan and rebook again!



Not to hijack (okay, a little bit of a hijack) - where could one go to check out Bonnet Creek? We've stayed onsite twice now and loved it, but the rising prices and loss of perks is making me think about alternatives.


----------



## pigletto

musika said:


> Not to hijack (okay, a little bit of a hijack) - where could one go to check out Bonnet Creek? We've stayed onsite twice now and loved it, but the rising prices and loss of perks is making me think about alternatives.


There’s a dedicated thread for Bonnet Creek on this website on the “Orlando Hotels and Attractions “ board. 
We have stayed at Bonnet Creek three times and really like it. We’ve stayed onsite at least 10 times but we like both for different reasons. Bonnet creek is about as close to onsite as you can get without being an official Disney hotel.


----------



## bcwife76

Booked the 11 night Iceland/Norway/Scotland cruise in August 2022 this morning! Between the OBB I was able to transfer, FCC from another cancelled cruise and the money DCL already has of ours, this cruise is already 55%-60% paid off!


----------



## nat1234

We're planning for November 22, 2022.  We were supposed to go this year but even thought I've been vaccinated my family hasn't yet and I just don't think everyone who wants to be vaccinated will be in time for our trip.  It's okay thought, it just gives me more time to plan our trip.  This one will be the first time for my two grandchildren who will be 6.  Most of the family is going for this one. And I'll be honest, it gives me something to look forward to at the end of all this.


----------



## Griffin11

I've booked for late January 2022 at Coronado Springs for our family of four (kids will be 6 and 4).  I am still debating a little bit between Coronado Springs and Carribean Beach, any thoughts?

Surprisingly, standard rooms were unavailable for my dates at Carribean Beach, so that tipped the scales to Coronado for me (for now at least!)


----------



## accm

We have two trips planned right now. Sept 2021 and end of Jan 2022. I don't have high hopes for the September trip, but I'll be heartbroken if we can't make the January one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

nat1234 said:


> We're planning for November 22, 2022.  We were supposed to go this year but even thought I've been vaccinated my family hasn't yet and I just don't think everyone who wants to be vaccinated will be in time for our trip.  It's okay thought, it just gives me more time to plan our trip.  This one will be the first time for my two grandchildren who will be 6.  Most of the family is going for this one. And I'll be honest, it gives me something to look forward to at the end of all this.


*You'll have to have a treat for me on the 23rd, that's my 60th birthday !!

***ETA the 24th is US Thanksgiving, just be aware it will be crowded(er) than whatever the new normal is*


----------



## momdad4kids

So after some careful consideration and mental suffering from pandemic fatigue, I think we may change our dates to the first 2 weeks of February '22. While it won't be pool weather, well by Canadian standards it could be, "No ice kids, jump right in!", it will still be warmer than the the frozen waste land of Atlantic Canada and substantially less snow. Added bonus will be the chance of getting to drive through Mass in a blizzard! More importantly though missing the President day weekend crowds and NJ ? school break or NY? I dunno one of them, lol. 
   Frustrating that not all the hotels are available to be booked yet and there is no news on whether or not there will be a dining plan. Which brings me to the purpose of my post. SUPPOSING the dining plan does make a comeback, has anyone had any experience with the "new" Disney Dining Plan +, the 2 table service or quick service plan? A bit of strategic planning could make a couple of 2 credit  spots like California grill or Le Cellier a more interesting option


----------



## 22Tink

We're planning for a November 2022 trip to WDW. It will just be myself, my youngest DD12 and my second DD and maybe her DH. He's never been so we're hoping he'll join us since he loved their DLR honeymoon so much! 
I was hoping for DLR this year to replace last year's cancelled trip but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## grantclaire

Hi, I was checking on car rentals in Florida for March 22 and the prices seem quite high. I think they are trying to recoup some losses.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

grantclaire said:


> Hi, I was checking on car rentals in Florida for March 22 and the prices seem quite high. I think they are trying to recoup some losses.


Plus I'm sure they figure the demand will be higher since Disney cut Magical Express.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

musika said:


> Not to hijack (okay, a little bit of a hijack) - where could one go to check out Bonnet Creek? We've stayed onsite twice now and loved it, but the rising prices and loss of perks is making me think about alternatives.


As a PP mentioned, check out the We Love Bonnet Creek thread.  You can probably get recommendations of people to book through.  We boked through Vacation Strategy because they had the best refund/credit policy, at the time.  Not sure what any of them are offering now in that regard, or which ones are still in business after covid hit.


----------



## AdamsMum

mshanson3121 said:


> I honestly had completely forgotten about the hotel part of it.  That is a huge deal breaker if that stays.


Yep.  I had my first dose of vaccine.  Expect to have the 2nd dose some time in July.  I'm not worried about the quarantine, but I can't afford a $2,000 hotel stay after a Disney vacation.  I'm hoping I don't have to cancel my December trip, this was my 3rd try.  I stand to lose more DVC points if I do have to cancel.

ETA:  That's Dec 2021 - but I thought it was close enough to 2022


----------



## TeaWithOtters

Booked an Alaskan Cruise for August 2022 and cannot wait! Really miss Disney and it looks like this summer is a no go.


----------



## quandrea

momdad4kids said:


> So after some careful consideration and mental suffering from pandemic fatigue, I think we may change our dates to the first 2 weeks of February '22. While it won't be pool weather, well by Canadian standards it could be, "No ice kids, jump right in!", it will still be warmer than the the frozen waste land of Atlantic Canada and substantially less snow. Added bonus will be the chance of getting to drive through Mass in a blizzard! More importantly though missing the President day weekend crowds and NJ ? school break or NY? I dunno one of them, lol.
> Frustrating that not all the hotels are available to be booked yet and there is no news on whether or not there will be a dining plan. Which brings me to the purpose of my post. SUPPOSING the dining plan does make a comeback, has anyone had any experience with the "new" Disney Dining Plan +, the 2 table service or quick service plan? A bit of strategic planning could make a couple of 2 credit  spots like California grill or Le Cellier a more interesting option


We’ve been hoping for February 22 as well. It’s often very warm for swimming. We were there Feb 21 and even I got in the pool!  It was positively hot!


----------



## Sue M

Well we have a WDW res at CBR for this Aug. I’m  % sure our border won’t be open even if vaccinated so will have to postpone to Aug 2022. Again. Original booking was 2020!  
If WDW still doesn’t have FP I’m thinking of switching to Universal instead which doesn’t have this bs with park reservation and staying in the top 3 resorts we get express pass. So much easier.


----------



## MissRapunzel

Planning for first two weeks of April 2022!! 10 days Carribean Beach(


----------



## grantclaire

Hoping Westjet will soon release mid March 2022 flights. Air Canada has flights out now.  Have credits to use up!


----------



## pigletto

grantclaire said:


> Hi, I was checking on car rentals in Florida for March 22 and the prices seem quite high. I think they are trying to recoup some losses.


https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/25/business/rental-car-shortage-price-spike/index.html
https://www.autoweek.com/news/industry-news/a36040237/rental-car-shortage/
This is a problem all over the US right now and it's going to be here for quite some time. I started googling articles when I noticed the same complaints kept coming up over and over in the transportation forum. It's not just Disney folks.. it's a country wide problem.
One workaround.. there is a very popular ticket and hotel broker that also has decent prices on cars if you book your tickets or hotel with them. They are filtered out so I can't mention the name (they didn't used to be). In most cases they are 3x less than other methods including the old standbys like Costco. I'm not sure how they are negotiating much lower rates but I booked 11 days in December with Avis through them for $240 which is absolutely unheard of right now. I've used UT before so had no issue booking my hotel through them. Everything I booked was fully refundable. There are lots of posts about them on the Transportation forum monthly car rental threads.


----------



## grantclaire

pigletto said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/25/business/rental-car-shortage-price-spike/index.html
> https://www.autoweek.com/news/industry-news/a36040237/rental-car-shortage/
> This is a problem all over the US right now and it's going to be here for quite some time. I started googling articles when I noticed the same complaints kept coming up over and over in the transportation forum. It's not just Disney folks.. it's a country wide problem.
> One workaround.. there is a very popular ticket and hotel broker that also has decent prices on cars if you book your tickets or hotel with them. They are filtered out so I can't mention the name (they didn't used to be). In most cases they are 3x less than other methods including the old standbys like Costco. I'm not sure how they are negotiating much lower rates but I booked 11 days in December with Avis through them for $240 which is absolutely unheard of right now. I've used UT before so had no issue booking my hotel through them. Everything I booked was fully refundable. There are lots of posts about them on the Transportation forum monthly car rental threads.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Currently torturing myself with videos of resorts of warm destinations.  Trying to decide which one we want to book for our big birthday celebration trip.  I keep telling myself that it's research...but now I want to do a quick escape away.


----------



## mamaofsix

Fun thread!  We are planning a trip for next March 2022.  It's my mom's 60th, and there will be 20 of us!  Have never done a trip with so many of us at once and super nervous about how that it going to go, lol.  Planning 5 days in Disney parks, 1 at Universal and the rest relaxing around the pool, Disney Springs or Cocoa  Beach.  

This past Feb. we booked 2 six-bedroom pool villas at Windsor Hills for this trip and I'm so glad we booked when we did.  In the past 2 months, the price of our villa has jumped over $100 / night for next March.  A lot more demand now.  The great thing is that our villas are right beside each other so we can go back and forth between the two to visit.  

We will be driving down, so are quite worried about the border situation.  It just CAN'T still be closed at that point, right?


----------



## hdrolfe

mamaofsix said:


> Fun thread!  We are planning a trip for next March 2022.  It's my mom's 60th, and there will be 20 of us!  Have never done a trip with so many of us at once and super nervous about how that it going to go, lol.  Planning 5 days in Disney parks, 1 at Universal and the rest relaxing around the pool, Disney Springs or Cocoa  Beach.
> 
> This past Feb. we booked 2 six-bedroom pool villas at Windsor Hills for this trip and I'm so glad we booked when we did.  In the past 2 months, the price of our villa has jumped over $100 / night for next March.  A lot more demand now.  The great thing is that our villas are right beside each other so we can go back and forth between the two to visit.
> 
> We will be driving down, so are quite worried about the border situation.  It just CAN'T still be closed at that point, right?



That sounds like an amazing trip! I wonder if off site places are going to be even more popular because of all the changes Disney is making? 

I certainly hope the border opens sooner than that! I think once vaccination is more widespread, on both sides of the border, and obviously our curve has gone back down.


----------



## shaycamp21

I am really hoping we'll be able to travel somewhere out of the country by March 2022 (without having to quarantine upon return).  It doesn't have to be Disney, at this point I'd be willing to go ANYWHERE for a change of scenery. We have credits with SouthWest from the Disney Trip we had to cancel last summer that have to be used by June 2022. Since I am a teacher our only option really, is to go next March, so fingers are crossed we'll be able to use to those credits to fly somewhere out of Buffalo.

Also hoping that as more people get vaccinated maybe Canada will open up travel between provinces for this summer. Though that may be a long shot.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I actually stopped to dream a little bit yesterday of a rough outline of a trip for next year.  We have 3 major milestones that we are celebrating in the next 12 months that we have always had trips planned to celebrate.  I took at look at all our cc/points card bonuses to get a rough idea of when we have accumulated.  

My brain wants to plan something to leave tomorrow, my gut tells me to just sit tight yet, and see what unfolds in the next 4 - 6 months.


----------



## pigletto

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I actually stopped to dream a little bit yesterday of a rough outline of a trip for next year.  We have 3 major milestones that we are celebrating in the next 12 months that we have always had trips planned to celebrate.  I took at look at all our cc/points card bonuses to get a rough idea of when we have accumulated.
> 
> My brain wants to plan something to leave tomorrow, my gut tells me to just sit tight yet, and see what unfolds in the next 4 - 6 months.


I’m all in on planning for December but everything is refundable and easily moved to another date if it just can’t happen.
I’m aware of the things that could go wrong and not naive to changing circumstances and timelines. I just took my best guess at when might be good to go and started to plan . It’s keeping me sane and giving me some hope . I’ll be disappointed if we need to pivot , but not devastated. I couldn’t do a 14 day quarantine so this plan relies on things being much more open than they are right now .
Truly I also wanted to get things booked before prices went nuts as they are starting to do now .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> ’m all in on planning for December but everything is refundable and easily moved to another date if it just can’t happen.
> I’m aware of the things that could go wrong and not naive to changing circumstances and timelines. I just took my best guess at when might be good to go and started to plan . It’s keeping me sane and giving me some hope . I’ll be disappointed if we need to pivot , but not devastated. I couldn’t do a 14 day quarantine so this plan relies on things being much more open than they are right now .
> Truly I also wanted to get things booked before prices went nuts as they are starting to do now .


i soooooooooooooooo want to pull the trigger and book a few things, before prices are sky high.  But we have had some job changes here (for the better in the long term) but we are just too uncertain how our finances will be for the next couple of months.  We have to just see how the paychecks come in - if that makes sense.  I don't want to have to book something, to only have to cancel it due to how our financial situation is.  

I keep telling myself - in the long term    I'm just crossing my fingers that I'm right in my thinking that not much will be changing in our situation


----------



## Memojo

Is there a thread sharing Canadian experiences visits to WDW ... I have a trip scheduled for end of November (fingers crossed).  Thx.!


----------



## pigletto

Memojo said:


> Is there a thread sharing Canadian experiences visits to WDW ... I have a trip scheduled for end of November (fingers crossed).  Thx.!


Not so far as nobody has really been travelling. But I’m sure as restrictions ease and things open up we will start to see some .


----------



## grantclaire

Westjet has released flights up to March 15 2022.


----------



## Carolynleanne

grantclaire said:


> Westjet has released flights up to March 15 2022.



I need ONE more month and then I can book our flights to Scotland!!


----------



## Carolynleanne

Is anyone else mentally calculating when they should be fully vaccinated and considering that there GO time  Obviously we haven't heard how or when having the vaccine will allow us to drop quarantine, but if it's fully refundable, I'LL BE READY!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Carolynleanne said:


> Is anyone else mentally calculating when they should be fully vaccinated and considering that there GO time  Obviously we haven't heard how or when having the vaccine will allow us to drop quarantine, but if it's fully refundable, I'LL BE READY!


*yup! But we've also added in a buffer for all the  "OMG it's been so long we have to go ASAP" crowds to dissipate slightly. Along with more resorts open to widen my choice of restaurants, hopefully after hours events so we can go to the parks when they're not overwhelmingly packed and fireworks. All that means we're aiming for January 2023, *


----------



## Carolynleanne

Donald - my hero said:


> *yup! But we've also added in a buffer for all the  "OMG it's been so long we have to go ASAP" crowds to dissipate slightly. Along with more resorts open to widen my choice of restaurants, hopefully after hours events so we can go to the parks when they're not overwhelmingly packed and fireworks. All that means we're aiming for January 2023, *


Totally. That's our plan too. January 2023. I'd LIKE to get there sooner, but I think there's going to be a surge of Canadians heading South once they're allowed. We booked Scotland for next Spring instead.


----------



## suse66

I am ever optimistic and have three trips booked.......

August 7-15/21 (postponed from last summer) ~ celebration trip for my oldest son's 21st. 3 nights at BWV and 5 nights at BRV. I give this one a doubtful rating and am prepared to reschedule to summer of '22.

December 17-22/21 ~ couples trip to enjoy all things Christmas at Disney. We are staying at our home resort of BRV. This gets a probable rating  but who knows.

March 12-19/22 ~ solo/friends trip for March Break '22. Booked with DVC points at BRV from the 14th through 19th. Will add two nights at CBR or POFQ from the 12th to 14th as I have never stayed at a moderate before. This one just has to happen!


----------



## Hopeful8

I haven't planned any trips for 2022 yet but did notice the dollar above 0.80 today!


----------



## hdrolfe

Hopeful8 said:


> I haven't planned any trips for 2022 yet but did notice the dollar above 0.80 today!



Almost makes me want to pay off my December cruise... just wish I knew if it was going to happen


----------



## DisDee1982

suse66 said:


> I am ever optimistic and have three trips booked.......
> 
> August 7-15/21 (postponed from last summer) ~ celebration trip for my oldest son's 21st. 3 nights at BWV and 5 nights at BRV. I give this one a doubtful rating and am prepared to reschedule to summer of '22.
> 
> December 17-22/21 ~ couples trip to enjoy all things Christmas at Disney. We are staying at our home resort of BRV. This gets a probable rating  but who knows.
> 
> March 12-19/22 ~ solo/friends trip for March Break '22. Booked with DVC points at BRV from the 14th through 19th. Will add two nights at CBR or POFQ from the 12th to 14th as I have never stayed at a moderate before. This one just has to happen!


Curious - what will determine which trips you follow through with?  Vaccination, borders open?


----------



## suse66

DisDee1982 said:


> Curious - what will determine which trips you follow through with?  Vaccination, borders open?


Travel will definitely be based on the border being open and being fully vaccinated. I will have had both shots before travelling but my son may not. As well I am not willing to do one of the quarantine hotels so if they are still required, that would be a deal breaker. How are you feeling about travel this year?


----------



## grantclaire

Westjet has released more flights in March 22, time to use up some travel credits!


----------



## Carolynleanne

grantclaire said:


> Westjet has released more flights in March 22, time to use up some travel credits!


 
Yipee! I need one more month ahead so I can book our flights to London, England.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I went ahead and booked westjet for Xmas so we have flights out of Syracuse and flights out of Toronto and will use whichever one is easier and well I guess go somewhere else in two years with westjet or I have until June to use JetBlue .. ( big kids want to go to Denver to see their friend play hockey next spring .. I’m ok with Fla next break or break after or Cali who cares at this point .. I just want to go somewhere  ) 
I just look at it as prepaying the next vacation ha ha ..


----------



## DavidL

We have a room-only 8 night reservation booked at All Star Movies for the last week of August 2022.      We still have 2 sets of "Canadian Discount" tickets with no expiry date sitting in the safety deposit box at the bank.    We have a 4-day plus waterpark ticket that we'll likely use for the August 2022 trip.     We had to pay a deposit, which worked out to about 1 night's stay.    We have until about a week before check-in to cancel, and get a full refund of our deposit with no penalties.     Having that stay booked allows us to start planning some of the fun, even if it is still about 16 months away.    We always drive to Orlando from South-Western Ontario so we have no flights to worry about.


----------



## pigletto

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I went ahead and booked westjet for Xmas so we have flights out of Syracuse and flights out of Toronto and will use whichever one is easier and well I guess go somewhere else in two years with westjet or I have until June to use JetBlue .. ( big kids want to go to Denver to see their friend play hockey next spring .. I’m ok with Fla next break or break after or Cali who cares at this point .. I just want to go somewhere  )
> I just look at it as prepaying the next vacation ha ha ..


With today’s CBC article discussing vaccine passports being almost a certainty and the news about mass shipments of vaccines , I think it’s looking better and better to be able to travel by December.


----------



## Minniemoo15

pigletto said:


> With today’s CBC article discussing vaccine passports being almost a certainty and the news about mass shipments of vaccines , I think it’s looking better and better to be able to travel by December.


Agreed. I also read an article today (wish I could find it again to link here) that quoted a Pfizer top doc as saying a vaccine for all ages of kids could be available as early as this fall. All of that news combined makes me really hopeful for our March 2022 trip!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

pigletto said:


> With today’s CBC article discussing vaccine passports being almost a certainty and the news about mass shipments of vaccines , I think it’s looking better and better to be able to travel by December.



ideally we will fly out of Syracuse as that’s expiring in June .. and save the westjet for whenever . Even with that we will be left with a $590 bank out of Syracuse ..thinking if I can nail down boys dads to taking littles for a long weekend I’ll take the kids somewhere close like nyc or ?? Chicago for a weekend .. instead of letting it go to waste .. hmm so much daydreaming to do / planning


----------



## hdrolfe

I really want to be able to go on my trip in December, a lot of it will depend on whether my son can get vaccinated by then. He's 11 and only turns 12 part way through the trip. I am hopeful it will all work out, but haven't paid off the cruises or purchased flights yet... I'm not really sure what I am waiting for? The dollar is doing well, and the flights are more likely to go up than down in price. I should get the flights at least, then if cruising doesn't happen we could always spend two weeks at Disney instead.


----------



## DisDee1982

suse66 said:


> Travel will definitely be based on the border being open and being fully vaccinated. I will have had both shots before travelling but my son may not. As well I am not willing to do one of the quarantine hotels so if they are still required, that would be a deal breaker. How are you feeling about travel this year?


After cancelling 5 times, we are hoping to go this year.  At this point we’re just trying to decide when we can plan to quarantine for 2 weeks when we return (if this is lowered with vaccination then great but we’ll plan for all of the restrictions in case).


----------



## quandrea

It’s nice to see people full of hope for trips not too far into the future. My girls and I were talking about maybe getting to go on a Feb 2022 trip.... Not booking now but we are dreaming.


----------



## PixieT78

We have 2 trips booked for 2022:

1) 8 nights at Universal Orlando.  We’ll stay at the Hard Rock and likely see some of Disney Springs as well.  It’s a long time for Universal but we are getting APs anyway and we love combining theme park mornings with pool time afternoons.  

2) 7 nights Pop, 4 nights AK and 5 nights Universal in September.  This is our replacement trip for Sept 2021 which was for DH’s 50th.  Unfortunately it will have to be a year late.  We’ve never stayed at AK before and are definitely springing for a Savannah view room.


----------



## TLPL

SO frustrating! We don't know when we can travel again, and hence we can't plan anything ahead. If we book anything, we might have to cancel. I have been booking and cancelling many many times over the past year.  By the time we are certain we can book, I am sure the price for air fare will be insanely high (because of last minute booking). So we are screwed either way.


----------



## Honeypot

TLPL said:


> SO frustrating! We don't know when we can travel again, and hence we can't plan anything ahead. If we book anything, we might have to cancel. I have been booking and cancelling many many times over the past year.  By the time we are certain we can book, I am sure the price for air fare will be insanely high (because of last minute booking). So we are screwed either way.


This is why we planned a trip for almost a year out (end of Feb/beginning of March 2022). I am hopeful by then things will be more back to normal. We booked the room and tickets as a package with only a $200 deposit, that we can change dates or cancel one month prior. And our flights with Air Canada are not fully refundable, but we can either change the date once for free, or get the cost back in vouchers that don't expire (which we will for sure use). So we went ahead and booked because it seemed fairly low risk, and super exciting to have something to look forward to!


----------



## Frozen2014

We lost our Disney World trip (mixed with short cruise) Aug of 2020.  Wasn't sure when we would get back, but our DD is turning 13 next year.  In our religion, we typically have a big party...think wedding style with a hall, etc.. with a religious part for her (I'm not religious at all but it's tradition in our culture).  We did this for DS.  But with things still up in the air, we are going to keep it more low key.  Thus, long story short (oops...too late...lol), we offered her a trip to compensate as part of her 13 celebration. Well, she picked Disney World.  No objections there!  So...fingers crossed....end of August 2022 we'll be back.  I assume by then that kids will be vaccinated (seems like in next few months) and borders open, and travel normal etc etc

I notice that only a few hotels are open now?  We would typically book a  value resort but have decided to splurge and book a monorail resort. Am only seeing Grand Floridian at the moment...but i know lots of time as well.


----------



## lpoham

momdad4kids said:


> OK, Im onboard, sick and tired with all the Covid crap and I'm more than ready for a distraction, We had a big trip planned for this week, actually the past 2 weeks as our 3 daughters are graduating High School this year. The depressed atmosphere at our house had been getting steadily more intense since early Feb as reality set in we weren't even leaving the province, let alone going to Disney. Now, as they are all planning to continue their education next fall a new reality has risen its ugly head. As all 3 are going on to different schools, none have the same spring break.
> Now this may sound like a cunnumdrum for a family vacation, it does present an interesting opportunity for their mother and I, one we wont be sharing with the girls.,......  We're going by ourselves, ALL ALONE, in late Feb of next year. To be honest Im actually quite excited, we haven't been away for anything longer than 4 days since our son was born in '99. Admittedly we will miss the constant chatter their enthusiasm and willing partners to go on rides that someone may want to sit out, What we or at least I (who does the majority of the planning) wont miss is first the cost, 3 less tickets, 1 less room and 3 less rather carniverous mouths to feed, yeah that's going to hurt. If you believe that girls don't eat haven't met all 5'7, 110lbs of our technically oldest daughter. the planning alone should be a breeze, provided Covid has been laid to rest, the logistics behind one simple dinning reservation is astronomical. The only only commonality these three share other than they same womb for 35 weeks is a love of ice cream as such the only mutually agreeable place to eat is Ghiradelli's, So lets all trudeau is telling us the truth, we have a vaccine in place, it gets into peoples arms in time to end this mess and the border finally re-opens before we celebrate another anniversary of 2 weeks to flatten the curve. 2022 may just be the year! If anyone has any suggestions for a NO KIDS trip, let us know, we are open to any suggestions



We went for the first time alone in Feb 2019. We needed a break from our AB winter and thought we'd spend some time in St. Augustine (highly recommended) and it eventually morphed into 4 days there plus 4 day on the side DIS trip.  It was HEAVEN!  St. Augustine was amazing and not a terribly far drive. We stayed at a really nice bed and breakfast; Agustin Inn.  We booked a DVC rental at Beach Club, which was a 5 minute walk to Epcot. We were able to have way more  opportunity to dine out (no extra mouths) and we were able to navigate the parks so much more easily with just the two of us from shopping to stopping for a drink. It was great!  Even in their early twenties, the kids don't ever want to go off on their own.  I guess we should be thankful that they still like hanging with us but it is hard keeping everyone happy when the parks are busy (which seems to be all the time now).
We are so burned out with our ridiculous Alberta government and look forward to ANY travel next year.  I was fully vaccinated in Jan 2021 as I'm a health care worker, but who knows when I'll need a booster.  DH has had only one shot and waiting to find out when the next one will happen.  I'm gonna start planning for May 2022 - it HAS to be better by then!


----------



## JEakins

We're hoping to finally get back for the end of April/start of May 2022. Our last trip we squeezed in as much as we could in 3 days so we're going to space things out this time. Planning to rent DVC points at the Beach Club for 8 nights with plans for 5 days in the parks and a couple resort days. Will be the first time trying to rent DVC points so hopefully we can make it work.


----------



## Inga

Just booked a 2 week (rebookable) flight to Hawaii for Feb 2022 - plan 1 week at Aulani (DVC - we aren't rich!) and 1 week Waikiki Beach.  We are so anxious about whether this can happen or not...fingers crossed!! Crazy bluenosers!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I can't stop myself from researching and watching YouTube videos on all inclusive resorts for a warm winter celebration birthday vacation.  I don't want to pull the trigger to put a deposit down on one yet. as job situations have changed a bit, and we need to see how the money washes out in a month...but I can't stop now that I've started.   I want to pull the trigger and just do it...but I have to hold off for now.

Right now, it is an escape from everything.  Maybe that is why I can't stop


----------



## Going to WDW

We have March break booked right now (trip was originally going to be March break 2020, rescheduled to Christmas 2020, then to Christmas 2021, and finally now rescheduled again to March 2022.)    Lots of craziness with flights (cancellations/refunds/credits), with car rental rates (yikes), and we basically lost the customized magic bands we paid for originally (2 sets for a split stay) --- which is relatively minor in the grand scheme of things... but still annoying.    We had luckily bought flexible date Canadian tickets that now expire in 2030 so that was one good thing.

DH and myself have had the 1st vaccine shot (we'll get our second this summer) and we'll get our DS (15) vaccinated as soon as we can.  

I think there are several guideposts we'd use determine whether we'll reschedule again or not.... 
                      - no new Covid wave or varient occurs that makes things dangerous again
                      - schools keep current March break plans for 2021/2022 school year
                      - fireworks, entertainment, and shows *need* to be back
                      - *no quarantine requirements* on arrival in MCO or return to Canada (okay with testing requirements though)
                      - travel health insurance needs to fully cover things
                      - more restaurants open and the menus return to something closer to normal
                      - availability of parties, special events, tours would all play a minor role but could tip the balance

We really hope that March 2022 works out... but I guess Christmas 2022 would be our re-schedule date


----------



## Aug2020distrip

Editing my post since we switched dates. But we are finally letting go of our August trip and will be re-booking for end of April! Only 1.5 years late but hopeful for this date being next to normal, fingers crossed.


----------



## Frozen2014

Booked today for a week end of August 2022.  Thinking by then that things will be back to (or close to) normal.  So excited!


----------



## Seoulbro

Booked the March Break last night, staying at the Dolphin!  Finally something to look forward too!


----------



## pf226

We have All Star Movies booked for December 2021. If we don't get to go then, then we won't be going back for a while so this is kinda our last shot. 

Manitoba's Covid situation is terrible right now, but other provinces are doing ok it seems and have reopening plans so it gives me hope lol. So very cautiously optimistic. We had to cancel our April 2020 trip due to Covid, then again in October (we foolishly though the pandemic would be over by then hahah).

The only things that will deter us from going:
- border is closed
- quarantine upon return from Canada
- it doesn't seem safe to travel because of new wave or something

I don't care if we have to get Covid tests. That's the least of my worries. 

I'm debating buying WestJet flights before May 31st (to take advantage of the $0 change or cancel policy). They're currently $600/ticket from Winnipeg, which is probably the second cheapest I have ever seen them since we started going to Disney in 2012 (cheapest was $400/ticket). We have a $500 gift card so it's only really $700 out of pocket for us then, which is fine if we have to cancel. We always fly WestJet and will definitely go somewhere within 2 years.

I do have to call Disney directly about our tickets though. We currently have 1 x 5 Day Canadian Resident Base ticket (expires September 2021) and 1 x 5 day Canadian Resident AirMiles Base ticket (no expiration). I hope they'll let me 1) extend the expiry on the first one and 2) add an extra day onto both tickets and pay the difference to make them into 6 day tickets.


----------



## NorthMeetsMouse

I think 2022 is the perfect time to plan! I think all of the things that really make Disney (Land and World) magical will be back. Things like fireworks, shows, character meet and greets etc. If anyone needs help  with their plans let me know!


----------



## NorthMeetsMouse

pf226 said:


> We have All Star Movies booked for December 2021. If we don't get to go then, then we won't be going back for a while so this is kinda our last shot.
> 
> Manitoba's Covid situation is terrible right now, but other provinces are doing ok it seems and have reopening plans so it gives me hope lol. So very cautiously optimistic. We had to cancel our April 2020 trip due to Covid, then again in October (we foolishly though the pandemic would be over by then hahah).
> 
> The only things that will deter us from going:
> - border is closed
> - quarantine upon return from Canada
> - it doesn't seem safe to travel because of new wave or something
> 
> I don't care if we have to get Covid tests. That's the least of my worries.
> 
> I'm debating buying WestJet flights before May 31st (to take advantage of the $0 change or cancel policy). They're currently $600/ticket from Winnipeg, which is probably the second cheapest I have ever seen them since we started going to Disney in 2012 (cheapest was $400/ticket). We have a $500 gift card so it's only really $700 out of pocket for us then, which is fine if we have to cancel. We always fly WestJet and will definitely go somewhere within 2 years.
> 
> I do have to call Disney directly about our tickets though. We currently have 1 x 5 Day Canadian Resident Base ticket (expires September 2021) and 1 x 5 day Canadian Resident AirMiles Base ticket (no expiration). I hope they'll let me 1) extend the expiry on the first one and 2) add an extra day onto both tickets and pay the difference to make them into 6 day tickets.


 Given that the border hasn’t opened yet I am sure they will extend that Disney ticket expiry. There are so many people that have that ticket I can’t expect them to let them all expire.


----------



## NorthMeetsMouse

bcwife76 said:


> Is anyone afraid that the 14 day quarantine will still be around for months even after we are all vaccinated? I'm honestly not trying to be super pessimistic, but until that is lifted I can't get excited about anything we have booked.
> 
> So far for 2022 we have a mexican riviera cruise booked on the NCL Bliss out of LA for March 2022 and would like to add on a side trip to Disneyland either before or after the cruise. And we are still waiting to move our August 2021 Northern Europe cruise on the Magic to 2022.....


I think it will be gone sooner than we think. They can’t expect to open the borders and ensure people stay home for 2 weeks after. I think at worse they will require a negative test upon entry.


----------



## gisele2

Planning for summer 2022, 5 days BCV, 3 days in a GV at BLT, and if it is possible STARCRUISER !!!!! We have a lot to celebrate , 50 anniversary of my parents , and DH will turn 50 !


----------



## CourtH

We have a 13 day trip planned now.  January 27 to February 9th.  Split stay between Disney's Pop Century and then moving over to Universal to stay at Royal Pacific.


----------



## friedela

mshanson3121 said:


> For fun, because man, I'm really hoping I'm not the only one obsessing ahem... _thinking _about their next trip. So, for those who aren't returning till 2022, when are you going and what are you planning?



Feels great to start planning again! We are aiming for Feb. 6-18 with a 5 day stay at the Art. First time on property So excited!


----------



## hey_jude

Our plan is for November 2022, renting DVC points for a 2 bedroom villa at Boardwalk!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

friedela said:


> Feels great to start planning again! We are aiming for Feb. 6-18 with a 5 day stay at the Art. First time on property So excited!


Totally feels nice to start planning again! Trying to plan for 2021 was just too stressful, it fully knowing what the rules will be etc. I have been stress free since we moved our trip to spring 2022! Feels nice to start planning, even though it’s pushed back so much!


----------



## suse66

Lots of awesome news in the last few days! I don't know if you have seen the news from the advisory panel but it does not look like the quarantine hotels will be around much longer. As well, the quarantine rules for fully vaccinated travelers will be changing with the increase in vaccinations. I fully expect very positive changes in the next 4-6 weeks. With that being said, my oldest son and I will be traveling in August to celebrate his 21st! Can't wait to be back in our happy place!

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-end-to-hotel-quarantine-in-canada-1.5445641


----------



## Silvermist999

So we did it...booked our March break 2022 flights using our WJ travel bank credits from our cancelled March break 2020 trip!  Nothing to lose and excited to start planning and dreaming again!


----------



## bcwife76

suse66 said:


> Lots of awesome news in the last few days! I don't know if you have seen the news from the advisory panel but it does not look like the quarantine hotels will be around much longer. As well, the quarantine rules for fully vaccinated travelers will be changing with the increase in vaccinations. I fully expect very positive changes in the next 4-6 weeks. With that being said, my oldest son and I will be traveling in August to celebrate his 21st! Can't wait to be back in our happy place!
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-end-to-hotel-quarantine-in-canada-1.5445641


Unfortunately these are all just recommendations and the govt has already poo-poo'd the idea of giving up the hotel quarantine in their response last night. But I do like that there is SO much talk about reopening the border, restarting travel etc.


----------



## ElCray

Booked the first flight for our Year of Disney starting May 2022. Got a great rate for flights on Aeroplan for my family of 4. Plan is to upgrade to annual passes and then go 5-6 times until they expire, mostly on points and miles!


----------



## suse66

bcwife76 said:


> Unfortunately these are all just recommendations and the govt has already poo-poo'd the idea of giving up the hotel quarantine in their response last night. But I do like that there is SO much talk about reopening the border, restarting travel etc.


I agree, there will be nothing said in the next few weeks. I do think by mid June we will hear more. Vaccines are making a huge difference. I certainly feel much more optimistic than I have in a long time. I also have a December '21 trip booked with my husband and a solo trip booked for March '22. Bring on the bubble!


----------



## spiffgirl101

Last April I booked a 14 day Transatlantic cruise for April 2022. It's been a roller coaster ride not knowing if it will be canceled or not (final payment not due until Feb 2022). After receiving my first vaccine last week, I made that leap and booked a one night hotel room with free cancellation in Rome for when our cruise arrives there. 
It's starting to feel like we will actually be able to go somewhere next year!


----------



## friedela

So exiting to read about everyone's travel plans - man it feels good to start dreaming again!

We took the plunge and booked our hotel and Discovery Cove tickets last night. Both refundable. Today will be flights then Disney park passes next. So excited but also trying to remember that anything can change. It will be an interesting 8 months as we see how things play out in terms of Covid and travel. But all throughout Covid I have always been of the mindset that we can still plan and hold those plans with an open hand, incase we can't move forward. I would rather have plans in the calendar and have to cancel, than miss out completely because I didn't plan in advance.


----------



## Average Joes

I had started to buy disney gift cards for our planned trip in 2022.  We are going to hold off booking anything and buying gift cards until there is clarification on what type of system is in place to continue or replace FPs. Something like the rumoured paid 'lighting pass' system would significantly scale back our 2022 plans.  It would be more about looking around, watching fireworks, going on some rides. Then spending our dollars somewhere else.


----------



## hdrolfe

Ok, opinions needed  I have a cruise booked for late Jan/early Feb but the cruise line has changed ships, itineraries and dates, without notifying me. Even if I lose my deposit it was $50 so whatever, I am thinking of cancelling it, we have B2B cruises booked in December that I think are going to happen (provided I can get kiddo vaccinated before then). I am thinking I need some Disney... so... would you book late Jan/early Feb (my birthday) for 13 days at ASMo or POP, or pay more to stay at CSR since it's got a waterslide so we'd have more fun on off park days... or would you go in April for 10 days (probably over Easter) and stay at ASMo. April gives me more time to save of course, but it's also a lot more expensive, like $500 more for 3 less days & with 3 less ticket days. I'm tempted to just go in February but worried it will be cold. Though it still has to be warmer than here right?


----------



## friedela

mshanson3121 said:


> 1 day at Discovery Cove



Have you looked into Discovery Cove yet? The prices are amazing! We booked a dolphin interaction package for $199 USD which is full day admission and a half hour with the dolphins. I seem to remember when we were pricing out DC 4 years ago that this package was over $500. I contacted DC and asked them what the cancellation policy is and you can cancel l for a full refund 30 days out. We bought our tickets this past weekend because the price is so good and I don't want it going up as travel starts to pick up again.


----------



## friedela

When is everyone starting to buy Disney park tickets? I keep wishing a CDN resident deal will be offered, but it seems risky to wait, then have all of the parks be full.


----------



## Sunday

Silvermist999 said:


> So we did it...booked our March break 2022 flights using our WJ travel bank credits from our cancelled March break 2020 trip!  Nothing to lose and excited to start planning and dreaming again!


We booked our flights on AC using the same logic that flights booked by May 31st are fully cancellable / changeable with no fees. Fingers crossed!

I have a trip in August 2021 planned (crosses everything) which is our make up trip for the one cancelled May 2020. Unfortunately, we got the amazing Canadian Resident tickets for that trip, and they convert to a ticket credit in September. If we can't use them in August, we lose 25% of the value. It's a bummer.

We also have a DCL booked February 2022. No idea if that will happen. That was a cancellation from January 2021.


----------



## saturn5

JUST BOOKED!

Man I have been waiting a very long time to say those words.....We are doing 5 nights total all at Movies, and this trip is going to be a doozy....it will be my family of 3, my in-laws, and some of their in-laws....I think we have 20 confirmed people with booked rooms, and a potential of 5 more people (2 more rooms that need booking). I have booked 7 rooms so far....Am I a little crazy?! Ages will range from 6 months, to a possibility of 87 years old! 

I have been a couple times in January & February when I was in Tampa for work, and had a friend who was nice enough to get me in for a few hours on her Maingate pass, but I am happy we get to be back for 5 days!


----------



## lozzypop

Booked our flights to SNA (Disneyland) for February 2022 yesterday. We are going first class baby! I used my WJ Travel Bank credit to cover part of the cost. This trip is in lieu of a promised Grad trip for my daughter which was cancelled last year. 

I am in serious discussions with Adventures by Disney prior to booking their SoCal Adventure, which includes tours of the Studio, Archives and Imagineering (and Jim Henson studios which I am soooo excited about), as well as VIP tours of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure. ADB books GCH rooms for their tours so we finally get to complete the trifecta after previous stays at DLH and PPH. 

I am just waiting for confirmation of how ADB handles theme park reservations because if I am spending that kind of money, I don't want to be locked out of the parks because they won't guarantee entry for tour members.


----------



## flower_petals

Just booked for Oct 2022.  The CAD is just too high.  Ran to Shoppers and bought $1000 gift cards and it came out to $828.  If it goes up more, I'm paying the rest off. Going for 10 days.  So excited to have a countdown!


----------



## Jo2019

Booked for October 2022 . Used airmiles for the passes. Starting to buy Disney giftcards now


----------



## mshanson3121

We booked for June. 

June 12-22

1 night in All Star Movies, 9 nights at Glenbrook Resort

Currently we have 3 day park hoppers booked, but if a Can Res discount comes out we'll switch to a 4 day base pass

Also doing Kennedy Space Center, Discovery Cove and hopefully a day trip a Gulf Beach


----------



## pf226

flower_petals said:


> Just booked for Oct 2022.  The CAD is just too high.  Ran to Shoppers and bought $1000 gift cards and it came out to $828.  If it goes up more, I'm paying the rest off. Going for 10 days.  So excited to have a countdown!



What kind of gift cards did you buy?


----------



## flower_petals

pf226 said:


> What kind of gift cards did you buy?


Just the regular Disney gc.  You can buy them at many different retailers


----------



## flower_petals

Ok, I didn't want to make a new post.  I have expiring ( Sept 21)CAD airmiles tix.  I have rebooked hotel for Oct 22.  Now if I call now to modify the tix to extend, am I going to lose the discount?  I have time, should I wait until a possible CAD discount pops up again?  But now that you have to book park passes, I'm hesitant to the waiting.


----------



## Griffin11

Westjet has lowered a lot of their prices.  I cancelled and rebooked my late January flights (love the no-fee cancel policy!) and got $250 back in my travel bank.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just booked Late April into May 2022.  Airfares for 4 under $1600 cdn (Yhz through EWR), so I took the plunge.  I now have BWV booked for the stay.  Next step Disney park tickets .....


----------



## lozzypop

lozzypop said:


> Booked our flights to SNA (Disneyland) for February 2022 yesterday. We are going first class baby! I used my WJ Travel Bank credit to cover part of the cost. This trip is in lieu of a promised Grad trip for my daughter which was cancelled last year.
> 
> I am in serious discussions with Adventures by Disney prior to booking their SoCal Adventure, which includes tours of the Studio, Archives and Imagineering (and Jim Henson studios which I am soooo excited about), as well as VIP tours of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure. ADB books GCH rooms for their tours so we finally get to complete the trifecta after previous stays at DLH and PPH.
> 
> I am just waiting for confirmation of how ADB handles theme park reservations because if I am spending that kind of money, I don't want to be locked out of the parks because they won't guarantee entry for tour members.



I did it! We are booked for the Adventures by Disney Southern California/Hollywood Adventure. It's going to be so luxurious traveling with premium seating on WestJet and then being picked up and dropped off at the airport by ABD. Not to mention staying at the Grand Californian Hotel. Bliss.

I didn't get the confirmation I needed from Disney about park reservations. They said that the situation was in flux, but the issues with park reservations and ABD guests not having their park tickets ahead of time was on their radar and I can't think they won't provide a guarantee of entrance when the vacation features two VIP tours in the parks on different days. 

I had to clear up an issue with transfers from SNA, and we still want to book an extra night at the GCH on Friday so we have a full fourth day before flying out on Saturday, but we are so excited!


----------



## La Tomate

We were meant to be in Scotland (where I'm from) March 2020. We didn't make it, obvs.
So now I'm planning that trip for the end of Summer 2022, and adding in a cheeky wee Disney Cruise from Dover to Norway.  If that's not looking plausible, I'm thinking I'll take the kids to Eurodisney/Disneyland Paris via the Eurostar.
I'd prefer the cruise though.
And I'm already wondering if I can make WDW trip.
With having no proper vacations for 2 summers, I'm ready to relax and have fun!


----------



## bcwife76

La Tomate said:


> We were meant to be in Scotland (where I'm from) March 2020. We didn't make it, obvs.
> So now I'm planning that trip for the end of Summer 2022, and adding in a cheeky wee Disney Cruise from Dover to Norway.  I'd that's not looking plausible, I'm thinking I'll take the kids to Eurodisney/Disneyland Paris via the Eurostar.
> I'd prefer the cruise though.
> And I'm already wondering if I can make WDW trip.
> With having no proper vacations for 2 summers, I'm ready to relax and have fun!


Uh, your cruise BETTER happen because we are on two on the Magic next August!! This will be our third attempt at cruising in Europe and we are pushing the boat out (no pun intended) and have a back to back book with the 11 night Copenhagen to Dover and then the 7 night round trip from Dover in August 2022. I'm not even thinking about what happens IF it doesn't sail because we WILL sail


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Haven't nailed down any real details yet but definitely slipped into the talking about planning phase and I'm super stoked! I've been charged with researching when the weather will hit that sweet spot for us - warm enough for hubby but not so warm that I melt down into a snarly Duck! I would love to be there for my 60th at the end of November but not married to that. Crowds don't matter to us since it's all about the relaxation and resort/food end of things, besides we're both in agreement that this trip will be (sitting down for this??!!) a full MONTH we can easily work around the busy days *


----------



## musika

I still have half an idea in the back of my mind about going before DD turns 10 in Feb/22 but have done zero planning and we're now 7 months out... sooooo I dunno. I'm hesitant to plan anything until there's official confirmation that the quarantine requirement is gone. Our kids are also too small to vaccinate (9 and 5) so that's a consideration as well. 

I'm jealous that you would have a full month!!! would you stay DVC?


----------



## musika

Ted in Halifax said:


> Just booked Late April into May 2022.  Airfares for 4 under $1600 cdn (Yhz through EWR), so I took the plunge.  I now have BWV booked for the stay.  Next step Disney park tickets .....



Curious what airline/routing?? We're also in YHZ.  Usually I hold out for direct flights but now that my kids are that little bit older I might be able to handle a connection.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Not planning a Disney/Universal tri quiet yet(  I put yet, as I'm slowly talking about it with dh lol)  

But I have talked to a travel agent about our 50th birthday winter vacation.  I got her to send me hotel/airfare pricing on two different areas.  NOW...I'm even deeper into planning and trying to pick the resort that would best suit us, our budget, and wants/needs.  

I am beyond excited.  I told DH we need to put our deposit down before prices sky rocket...so hoping by the end of June we have our place picked with a deposit down and I can start our countdown  

I'm also trying to book a surprise Nascar trip for him as his 50th Birthday present as well.  I'm not completely sure how or what to book yet for that one.  I know< he will want a long track race.  I'm sending out the group text message/fb messenger party invite soon.  We are just finishing up some details, then I can start planning his 50 presents for 50 birthdays...with the big present being his surprise trip to Nascar!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

musika said:


> I'm jealous that you would have a full month!!! would you stay DVC?



*more than likely not,  maybe for one or 2 nights at one of the EPCOT  resorts but our absolute favourite resort is POFQ AND we even know which specific room we'd ask for! It just checks all of our boxes that most people hate:  small, quiet, doesn't scream Disney, the room we like is the furthest possible from the lobby,  food court, pool and bus stop, and the staff there is always amazing!*


----------



## musika

You guys... for anyone who qualifies, the Westjet RBC world elite card has a pretty good deal right now. 350 welcome dollars per primary cardholder and no fee on the companion ticket!  Just for funsies I checked and the direct flight from YHZ is back on the schedule.... $2300 for 4 outright... so 1250 for two of us and we can pay 700 of that with WJ dollars?...... tempting, tempting.


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

We are between Disneyland Paris and California for 2022. I'll be in Europe (likely) end of June 2022 and was planning on meeting my DH and DD (will be 5) in Paris. I've been able to get amazing tips on both trips on these boards - but still not sure which one to pick (which one will be safer, which one will be easier [with a 5 y/o]. We will be flying from Toronto. Any feedback is welcome! Our DD's biggest trip to date was WDW for her 3rd bday (Jan.2020) and she did great!

If we do Paris it would be first week of July - if we go West to Cali we are flexible, but probably May, or Fall (I'd time it out do see the Halloween or Christmas events).


----------



## musika

Boardwalk_bride said:


> We are between Disneyland Paris and California for 2022. I'll be in Europe (likely) end of June 2022 and was planning on meeting my DH and DD (will be 5) in Paris. I've been able to get amazing tips on both trips on these boards - but still not sure which one to pick (which one will be safer, which one will be easier [with a 5 y/o]. We will be flying from Toronto. Any feedback is welcome! Our DD's biggest trip to date was WDW for her 3rd bday (Jan.2020) and she did great!
> 
> If we do Paris it would be first week of July - if we go West to Cali we are flexible, but probably May, or Fall (I'd time it out do see the Halloween or Christmas events).



To me this decision depends on how much other sightseeing you want to do beyond Disney, and how well your kiddo travels. Those are both going to require jet lag and you will have account for that for sure with a young kid. If you're in Europe anyway I'd go Paris, especially if you are interested in seeing the rest of the city/country.


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

musika said:


> To me this decision depends on how much other sightseeing you want to do beyond Disney, and how well your kiddo travels. Those are both going to require jet lag and you will have account for that for sure with a young kid. If you're in Europe anyway I'd go Paris, especially if you are interested in seeing the rest of the city/country.



Thanks! We were leaning toward Paris because of what you just said (me being nearby anyway), but I've been reading things are going to be crowded next year, so we were thinking of waiting it out a bit. Still lots of time to decide!


----------



## blue888

Working on planning a July 2022 trip *crossfingers. I'm hoping it works out well. Otherwise we can always push it back to April 2023 or July 2023.      
We are hoping to have enough reward points to fly for mostly free between airmiles and my husbands work rewards.  

I think we are going to take the plunge and book, hopefully some discounts come out closer to the travel time.  I think we are talking about 8 nights. We'd like 6 days in the park.  I think we are looking at Wilderness Lodge club level. This will likely be our only trip to DW with our kids, as we are much closer to Disneyland so go there much more often.  Any advice?  What are the chances some discounts for Wilderness Lodge will come out for July? 

My kids want a day at Universal as well, mainly for Harry Potter stuff, but the ticket prices are so high for just one day there.  So not sure if we will do that or just do a water park instead.


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> My kids want a day at Universal as well, mainly for Harry Potter stuff, but the ticket prices are so high for just one day there.  So not sure if we will do that or just do a water park instead.


*OMG, trust me when i say this is something you don't want to miss if you have anyone in your group with even a tiny bit of love for all things Potter, you MUST GO! The theming is over the top, truly immersive and full of details that had us just stopping to stare. We did nothing other than that, used 1 day park-to-park (or whatever it's called) tickets and would do it again in a heartbeat.*


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG, trust me when i say this is something you don't want to miss if you have anyone in your group with even a tiny bit of love for all things Potter, you MUST GO! The theming is over the top, truly immersive and full of details that had us just stopping to stare. We did nothing other than that, used 1 day park-to-park (or whatever it's called) tickets and would do it again in a heartbeat.*


Thanks. We've done it in California but not in Orlando. We may consider that then. My husband is interested in the space center too, so it will be between those two.


----------



## Aladora

blue888 said:


> Thanks. We've done it in California but not in Orlando. We may consider that then. My husband is interested in the space center too, so it will be between those two.



We did the space centre on our 2015 trip and it was amazing! Next time we are back in FL, we are going back for sure!


----------



## Minniemoo15

We are all booked… they got rid of my usual direct YHZ-MCO flights (BOO) so naturally I remedied this leaving a day earlier  And if we have to connect anyway, we might as well fly out of Fredericton since it’s closer. We booked with Aeroplan.

March 2-13
10 nights in a Polynesian Studio - our DVC “home”  
1 night at MCO Hyatt because our departure flight out of MCO is at 8am, plus it’s time change day.

We are a LARGE crowd going this year - my parents, my sisters and their families, and a random assortment of aunts and uncles and cousins. I think we will total 25 or so. We are used to this and all do our own thing but meet up for a meal or ride here and there. Always end up back together at the resort for a drink by the pool! That’s the best part about staying on site with a large group is that everyone can come and go as they please.

I am SO EXCITED about this trip and hoping my 2 young girls can be vaccinated before we leave so I don’t have that worry as well.


----------



## pigletto

Minniemoo15 said:


> We are all booked… they got rid of my usual direct YHZ-MCO flights (BOO) so naturally I remedied this leaving a day earlier  And if we have to connect anyway, we might as well fly out of Fredericton since it’s closer. We booked with Aeroplan.
> 
> March 2-13
> 10 nights in a Polynesian Studio - our DVC “home”
> 1 night at MCO Hyatt because our departure flight out of MCO is at 8am, plus it’s time change day.
> 
> We are a LARGE crowd going this year - my parents, my sisters and their families, and a random assortment of aunts and uncles and cousins. I think we will total 25 or so. We are used to this and all do our own thing but meet up for a meal or ride here and there. Always end up back together at the resort for a drink by the pool! That’s the best part about staying on site with a large group is that everyone can come and go as they please.
> 
> I am SO EXCITED about this trip and hoping my 2 young girls can be vaccinated before we leave so I don’t have that worry as well.


We used to cruise with our extended family .. around 15 of us. It’s a great way to go because there is always someone who wants to do the activity you are interested in . We never moved around as a large group but met up for dinners . Sounds like your family will have a blast !


----------



## mullysisters

We've booked a Disney cruise, Pacific Coast to Vancouver and 3 days at DL at the beginning. Apr. 2022. My first cruise ever and never been to DL. Currently trying to book pet and farm sitters 10 months out! Anyone fancying a farm stay near Arthur, Ontario do not hesitate to message me. LOL(no seriously)


----------



## mullysisters

blue888 said:


> Working on planning a July 2022 trip *crossfingers. I'm hoping it works out well. Otherwise we can always push it back to April 2023 or July 2023.
> We are hoping to have enough reward points to fly for mostly free between airmiles and my husbands work rewards.
> 
> I think we are going to take the plunge and book, hopefully some discounts come out closer to the travel time.  I think we are talking about 8 nights. We'd like 6 days in the park.  I think we are looking at Wilderness Lodge club level. This will likely be our only trip to DW with our kids, as we are much closer to Disneyland so go there much more often.  Any advice?  What are the chances some discounts for Wilderness Lodge will come out for July?
> 
> My kids want a day at Universal as well, mainly for Harry Potter stuff, but the ticket prices are so high for just one day there.  So not sure if we will do that or just do a water park instead.



I agree that Universal is expensive. I've paid for a two park one day ticket too, which included the Hogwarts Express ride. I was a big HP fan and I have to say visiting both Hogwarts and Hogemede was a dream memory. I urge you to grit your teeth and try to afford it! The rest of Universal is great too but I visited HP when there was only one land and then years later when I could go between the two worlds. I still get goosebumps. I'm 63 and not wacky, it is beautifully done. People on the train were crying, it's that good.


----------



## Alexsandra

Wohoo! Just booked our flight! Going down for March Break with my husband and kids. My sister is supposed to join us with her kids so the cousins should have lots of fun together.

Still undecided on our resort. My sister is on a budget so looking at a moderate resort. Our first choice is POFQ just because of size and boat to Disney Springs but it is still closed with no opening date as of yet. Bummer! For now its is between Coronado Springs resort and Caribbean Beach.

Personally I would prefer a deluxe but not sure my sis can afford it. We looked at renting a DVC villa at AKL but my husband is not crazy about sharing a space with my sister and her family. My niece and nephew are really young (3 and 7) and are quite rowdy! He wants his own room so we can have some down time.


----------



## accm

Boardwalk_bride said:


> We are between Disneyland Paris and California for 2022. I'll be in Europe (likely) end of June 2022 and was planning on meeting my DH and DD (will be 5) in Paris. I've been able to get amazing tips on both trips on these boards - but still not sure which one to pick (which one will be safer, which one will be easier [with a 5 y/o]. We will be flying from Toronto. Any feedback is welcome! Our DD's biggest trip to date was WDW for her 3rd bday (Jan.2020) and she did great!
> 
> If we do Paris it would be first week of July - if we go West to Cali we are flexible, but probably May, or Fall (I'd time it out do see the Halloween or Christmas events).


We’ve done both Disneyland Paris and California, and liked both for different reasons. They’re both pretty easy to get to/around (way easier than WDW). I’d probably choose by either cost of trip, or by which surrounding area you’d rather visit (I’d probably choose France if I had to decide right now for me and my family)
The safety aspect is harder to answer right now, and if it’s a big factor, I’d probably wait until closer to the first trip to make a decision.
I personally loved Disneyland Paris. It definitely has fewer rides. To me, it was more of a park for you to just be at and enjoy the Disney atmosphere, if that makes sense.


----------



## CanadianKrista

We are still talking about going back in August 2022, replanning our 2020 August trip.  But now we are waiting to see how crazy the Star Wars hotel is going to be to see if we want to try to include it.  Also DH just changed jobs, and may not be able to travel next August, so we haven't booked anything yet.  We do have an NCL cruise booked for March, that I have to decide if I'm paying for by November - it all depends on vaccines for my DD - holding our breath and waiting for the under 12s to have something available!


----------



## mort1331

Crossing fingers that numbers all get better. Lookong at Hawaii for the first time. Have points for flights, dvc for room. Thinkkng the way they have kept the islands semi better than mainland we should be good. Nice suprise and change from wdw


----------



## Adora

We are planning for August 2022. We were supposed to be August 2020 sigh.
We had everything paid for, I got all great deals and then f'ing COVID. 
So now we are going and it's killing me slowly how much more I now need to pay to get all the stuff I already had fully paid off.

Now that the rant is over, We are going in AUGUST 2022!! lol
We will be staying at a Moderate on site. Praying by then more of the on-site perks are back. 
I'm going with a friend who has never been to Disney. And I haven't been there since 2006 so I am ready to return.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Holding out until:
1.  (Hopefully) we don't need to book specific days for park tickets.
2. There is more of a guarantee that we can actually get on Rise of Resistance.


----------



## mom to minnie&mickey

Adora said:


> We are planning for August 2022. We were supposed to be August 2020 sigh.
> We had everything paid for, I got all great deals and then f'ing COVID.
> So now we are going and it's killing me slowly how much more I now need to pay to get all the stuff I already had fully paid off.
> 
> Now that the rant is over, We are going in AUGUST 2022!! lol
> We will be staying at a Moderate on site. Praying by then more of the on-site perks are back.
> I'm going with a friend who has never been to Disney. And I haven't been there since 2006 so I am ready to return.




Oh I hear you on the price increase!  I'm looking to book for dd and I for end of June into July and now 5nights/2 parks at All Star Music costs more than 7 nights/3 parks same time frame and same hotel only 3 years ago.  Hundreds more!!!  And, that's not taking into account big increases in food prices and no more free Magical Express next year so another added cost.


----------



## auntlynne

mullysisters said:


> We've booked a Disney cruise, Pacific Coast to Vancouver and 3 days at DL at the beginning. Apr. 2022. My first cruise ever and never been to DL. Currently trying to book pet and farm sitters 10 months out! Anyone fancying a farm stay near Arthur, Ontario do not hesitate to message me. LOL(no seriously)



I saw your were wondering about getting from DL to San Diego - and we’re thinking of Amtrak.

It looks very doable, from what I am finding online.  I’m not getting precise details, as this is just to give you an idea of what’s out there.

To get to the Anaheim Amtrak station:

“ART Anaheim Resort Transportation Route 15 operates to Anaheim and Disneyland®  Resort every 30 minutes.  ART provides a free service to Disneyland® Resort, The Anaheim Convention Center and all surrounding Anaheim Resort Hotels.  A valid Metrolink and/or Amtrak ticket must be presented upon boarding.”
If it goes to DL area, it’s probably returning to the station, also.

Some days, there are 14 departure times.  Travel time is a little over 2 hours.

Upon arrival, 

“Downtown San Diego’s train station, the Santa Fe Depot, is only two blocks east of the terminals and is a beautiful, historical landmark in addition to providing convenient access to rail transportation.”

If going the train route, allow time for breakdowns, track closures, perhaps taking the evening train the night before - or a morning train.


----------



## archdandy

We've booked for January 2 - 12 at Coronado Springs  I was just looking at flights to check prices but Southwest doesn't have all our dates out yet, booo! I'm feeling hopeful the quarantining will be over by that time.


----------



## La Tomate

I am trying to sort out a trip next year, assuming I am double dosed (had an allergic reaction)..

Kids and I will be flying to Scotland to visit my mum and grandad for 2 weeks... train down to Dover, 7 night DCL Euro cruise, back up to Scotland and then fly home. Looking at spending 3 weeks away. 
Watching all these test cruise videos this AM has got me giddy!!!


----------



## pigletto

archdandy said:


> We've booked for January 2 - 12 at Coronado Springs  I was just looking at flights to check prices but Southwest doesn't have all our dates out yet, booo! I'm feeling hopeful the quarantining will be over by that time.


We’re looking at the same time frame at AKL Kidani village. We used westjet credits for our flights. I would have preferred flying out of Buffalo as it’s so close but I just wanted to use our credit and get something booked before prices went sky high .


----------



## SpykeYs

Hi !

I've got the green light from my wife to book a 10 nights stay at Disney World for the first week of March ! 

I can get a direct flight with Air Canada from Toronto  for 450$ TX IN. Would you wait for a better price or move forward and book ?


----------



## Adora

SpykeYs said:


> I can get a direct flight with Air Canada from Toronto  for 450$ TX IN. Would you wait for a better price or move forward and book ?



As someone from Newfoundland $450 sounds like awesome. And direct omg there’s a dream haha. I have no concept on flights from TO but I’m shouting take it take it now. Lol


----------



## thr33boys

SpykeYs said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've got the green light from my wife to book a 10 nights stay at Disney World for the first week of March !
> 
> I can get a direct flight with Air Canada from Toronto  for 450$ TX IN. Would you wait for a better price or move forward and book ?



I don't think you'll find a better price. I just booked last week for March 10 -19 direct flights out of Montreal, and paid $460 taxes in, I looked today and it's now $580.


----------



## archdandy

SpykeYs said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've got the green light from my wife to book a 10 nights stay at Disney World for the first week of March !
> 
> I can get a direct flight with Air Canada from Toronto  for 450$ TX IN. Would you wait for a better price or move forward and book ?


 
Take it! I do like flying out of Buffalo but Toronto would be a lot easier. If I had the chance I would pick Toronto but because of costs we usually fly Southwest.



pigletto said:


> We’re looking at the same time frame at AKL Kidani village. We used westjet credits for our flights. I would have preferred flying out of Buffalo as it’s so close but I just wanted to use our credit and get something booked before prices went sky high .



Oh yeah I'm trying to get on top of the flights as soon as possible as well. I'm a bit worried they might go insane once people start travelling regularly again. Is this your first time at Kidani? You'll love it! I've stayed there twice and both times were magical.


----------



## AdamsMum

SpykeYs said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've got the green light from my wife to book a 10 nights stay at Disney World for the first week of March !
> 
> I can get a direct flight with Air Canada from Toronto  for 450$ TX IN. Would you wait for a better price or move forward and book ?


I don't think you'll get a better price for that time of year out of Pearson.  Take it.  Last time I flew in March it was over $900 each.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

Just booked flights for March Break through Aeroplan.  Their flexible cancelation policy made it an easy decision!  Direct flights from Montreal. 

I am hoping to stay onsite at a resort with Skyliner access.  I love the bubble.  However, my in-laws (total of 12 people) might be joining us and they love the comfort of VRBOs.  We've done 3 VRBO trips with them.  Hoping to sway them with discounts (doubtful with 50th) or perhaps Bonnet Creek.  My parents in-laws want to pay for accommodations and we are very appreciative... but we would rather pay for our own and have a more "vacation" experience.  I dunno... I like our tiny private hotel room, the flexibility of the shuttles and the energy of the large pools.   Issue is not all families have the same travel budget.

In the end we will have a great time no matter where we stay!  Lots of time to plan and look at options!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

I think for our April trip, we are going to book a flight with a layover. Option 1 is a layover in Toronto but we would get to Orlando around 12:30pm.
Option 2 is a direct flight, but would only get to Orlando around 8:30pm. Basically would have to grab the rental car, drive in the dark to condo, and go to bed. I wish the 12:30pm arrival was direct! We aren’t booking yet so maybe they will switch their flight options anyway.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

Aug2020distrip said:


> I think for our April trip, we are going to book a flight with a layover. Option 1 is a layover in Toronto but we would get to Orlando around 12:30pm.
> Option 2 is a direct flight, but would only get to Orlando around 8:30pm. Basically would have to grab the rental car, drive in the dark to condo, and go to bed. I wish the 12:30pm arrival was direct! We aren’t booking yet so maybe they will switch their flight options anyway.



Late arrivals are not idea!  We never do layovers when flying in March because of the high probability of the first leg being delayed or canceled due to storms.  April should be fine, but hoping some better flights get added once restrictions ease and people travel more!


----------



## bcwife76

Our plans are coming together for spring break 2022 (let's hope!) Two nights at WDW using DVC points (maybe doing one park, not sure yet), followed by 3 nights at Vero Beach, also booked on points. Then on to Kennedy Space Center, a night at Cocoa Beach and ending with a 3 night Dream cruise (our 3rd attempt at a Grand Slam) before flying home. I wasn't planning on booking another cruise (after having so many cancelled) before our August 2022 Europe cruises, but figured what the heck as I purchased the 'cancel for any reason' insurance as well this time.


----------



## BabyHabs

Now that we are starting to come out of the COVID fog, I wanna start planning our next trip - hopefully March Break 2022 - at Poly, but not committed to it yet.  Do you guys think everything will be "back to normal" by that point, meaning FPs, dining plan, meet and greets, shows, etc?  I'm super nervous about starting to plan with so many unknowns.


----------



## BlancheNeige7

BabyHabs said:


> Now that we are starting to come out of the COVID fog, I wanna start planning our next trip - hopefully March Break 2022 - at Poly, but not committed to it yet.  Do you guys think everything will be "back to normal" by that point, meaning FPs, dining plan, meet and greets, shows, etc?  I'm super nervous about starting to plan with so many unknowns.


We have booked for March Break using Aeroplan.  We can cancel without penalty.  I am optimistic that we will be in a good place... we have to be!


----------



## bcwife76

Annnddddd we have changed our spring break plans again Going back to Aulani for four nights in a one bedroom (the whole 50% borrowing rule had me confused as I thought we then had less points to use. Then I figured I was doing the math wrong and we don't need to borrow at all!) Doing a couple nights in Waikiki at the beginning of the trip.On our transition day we will pick up our rental car, go to Pearl Harbour and then get some groceries before checking into Aulani.


----------



## CanucksRock

Booked trip #2. Another 2 weeks in Orlando  End of January. I like that time of year, I have done it at least a couple times.


----------



## MommyBG

We are thinking about a March Break 2022 trip. Has anyone ever flown into Sanford airport? Any recommendations about transport to Disney resorts?


----------



## disneyfan123

We've booked a trip for mid-February. Just booked our flights from Vancouver to Orlando yesterday, as there is a seat sale with Air Canada. We got a decent price, although I've done better in the past. Didn't want to risk higher fares when things officially open up, so I grabbed the flight at a price that I was ok with.

Rented a car through Costco, although I will cancel if I find a better rate (and I hope I do because while it's not crazy expensive, it's not cheap!). We have a house booked for one week through vrbo.com and are waiting on our DVC membership and points to be loaded from a sale that just closed. Once the points are in our account, we'll book a week onsite.


----------



## disneyfan123

MommyBG said:


> We are thinking about a March Break 2022 trip. Has anyone ever flown into Sanford airport? Any recommendations about transport to Disney resorts?


We flew into Sanford once, and made the mistake of taking a cab to Disney! It was about $100 USD, but that was a good 15 years ago, so I'm sure it's more now. I'd rent a car from the airport, although there may be some cheaper options than a cab now.


----------



## boundfordisney

we are booked for October 2022 4 nights at the Poly then 4 night cruise on the Wish, hopeing by then there wont be any travel issues.




























octon
ber


----------



## boundfordisney

We are booked for October 2022   4 nights at the Poly then 4 night cruise on the Wish, hope by then no travel issues to deal with!


----------



## Hopeful8

I'd love to plan a trip for 2022 but am hesitant to book March break (cost & how busy it will be in Orlando) so wondering those of you with kids in high school, do you ever pull them out for a week for a trip?  My kiddos are starting high school (gr 9) and I'm wondering what do people do?  Seems like missing a week in hs is a pretty big deal.


----------



## mshanson3121

Hopeful8 said:


> I'd love to plan a trip for 2022 but am hesitant to book March break (cost & how busy it will be in Orlando) so wondering those of you with kids in high school, do you ever pull them out for a week for a trip?  My kiddos are starting high school (gr 9) and I'm wondering what do people do?  Seems like missing a week in hs is a pretty big deal.



We homeschool, so...not a big deal here, lol. But honestly, even in grade 9 I wouldn't hesitate to pull my kid out for a week, as long as it wasn't close to exam time (I wouldn't go within a month of exams).


----------



## shawthorne44

removed by me


----------



## BlancheNeige7

Hopeful8 said:


> I'd love to plan a trip for 2022 but am hesitant to book March break (cost & how busy it will be in Orlando) so wondering those of you with kids in high school, do you ever pull them out for a week for a trip?  My kiddos are starting high school (gr 9) and I'm wondering what do people do?  Seems like missing a week in hs is a pretty big deal.


I teach high school and often have kids leaving on 1-2 week holidays.  Simply touch base with the teacher a week before departure to come up with a carch-up plan.  Depending on the situation, I either assign essential work to not fall behind before or after the vacation.

Honestly would not be too concerned about one week in grade 9.


----------



## Hopeful8

mshanson3121 said:


> We homeschool, so...not a big deal here, lol. But honestly, even in grade 9 I wouldn't hesitate to pull my kid out for a week, as long as it wasn't close to exam time (I wouldn't go within a month of exams).





BlancheNeige7 said:


> I teach high school and often have kids leaving on 1-2 week holidays.  Simply touch base with the teacher a week before departure to come up with a carch-up plan.  Depending on the situation, I either assign essential work to jot fall behind before or after the vacation.
> 
> Honestly would not be too concerned about one week in grade 9.



Really?  You guys are giving me hope!  Yay!


----------



## Raye3201

mshanson3121 said:


> For fun, because man, I'm really hoping I'm not the only one obsessing ahem... _thinking _about their next trip. So, for those who aren't returning till 2022, when are you going and what are you planning?


Haha we r obsessing I mean planning also. Beach Club Villas for May 2022. 285 days. Flights are booked already and park tickets and passes done also. I can’t wait. We miss travelling so much


----------



## pigletto

Hopeful8 said:


> I'd love to plan a trip for 2022 but am hesitant to book March break (cost & how busy it will be in Orlando) so wondering those of you with kids in high school, do you ever pull them out for a week for a trip?  My kiddos are starting high school (gr 9) and I'm wondering what do people do?  Seems like missing a week in hs is a pretty big deal.


For me it depends on the student and where they are in the curriculum . I’m all for it in general. My daughter really struggled with math though and missing a week even with make up work would have been a bit of a disaster. My son would have no problem but if it was near exams he wouldn’t want to because he wants to study and be there for all the work. So for me it just depends on the student and their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## troll181

Aug2020distrip said:


> I think for our April trip, we are going to book a flight with a layover. Option 1 is a layover in Toronto but we would get to Orlando around 12:30pm.
> Option 2 is a direct flight, but would only get to Orlando around 8:30pm. Basically would have to grab the rental car, drive in the dark to condo, and go to bed. I wish the 12:30pm arrival was direct! We aren’t booking yet so maybe they will switch their flight options anyway.


Where are you flying from?


----------



## ElCray

I'm so excited to share that we've taken some steps toward our Year of Disney and Universal Studios. We've been saving up points and miles to cover as much as we can.

Last night I was walking with my daughter and I asked her about her dream birthday. She loves Harry Potter and said she would be so excited to have a Harry Potter colouring book and a Butterbeer cake.

Her birthday falls during March Break, so of course that got me thinking... of a surprise trip to Universal for March Break 2022. 

I went on Airmiles and managed to find two, round-trip DIRECT Westjet flights for my family of 4 at the lowest redemption rate for high season. We'll be heading down on Saturday and coming home on Friday.

Now onto my exciting Air Miles redemption
...

Because I am a BMO Air Miles World Elite credit card holder, I got 15% off the posted Air Miles rate.

Then because I have the Amex Air Miles Platinum card I'll get the travel benefit of 750 Air Miles returned to me. Then, because of the holdover of the 2020 travel benefit til September 30th, I'll get ANOTHER 750 Air Miles back. I did this by making 2 round-trip bookings on the flights - one for my daughter and me, and the other for my husband and son.

The full fee was $2,250 on the Westjet website, and I got the flights for $600 in fees and 10,400 Air Miles, net.

Obviously all the uncertainty about covid applies, but I am feeling pretty excited over here!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

The announcement of quadmesters again for high school students really puts a damper on us making plans. Dds post secondary break and ds' high school won't line up and can't really pull him out because it's like he's missing double.  Ugh my plan of one last trip together, just the 4 of us is slowly slipping away. Unless we go during the most expensive and crowded time on Christmas break which I'd prefer not to do.


----------



## pigletto

ElCray said:


> I'm so excited to share that we've taken some steps toward our Year of Disney and Universal Studios. We've been saving up points and miles to cover as much as we can.
> 
> Last night I was walking with my daughter and I asked her about her dream birthday. She loves Harry Potter and said she would be so excited to have a Harry Potter colouring book and a Butterbeer cake.
> 
> Her birthday falls during March Break, so of course that got me thinking... of a surprise trip to Universal for March Break 2022.
> 
> I went on Airmiles and managed to find two, round-trip DIRECT Westjet flights for my family of 4 at the lowest redemption rate for high season. We'll be heading down on Saturday and coming home on Friday.
> 
> Now onto my exciting Air Miles redemption
> ...
> 
> Because I am a BMO Air Miles World Elite credit card holder, I got 15% off the posted Air Miles rate.
> 
> Then because I have the Amex Air Miles Platinum card I'll get the travel benefit of 750 Air Miles returned to me. Then, because of the holdover of the 2020 travel benefit til September 30th, I'll get ANOTHER 750 Air Miles back. I did this by making 2 round-trip bookings on the flights - one for my daughter and me, and the other for my husband and son.
> 
> The full fee was $2,250 on the Westjet website, and I got the flights for $600 in fees and 10,400 Air Miles, net.
> 
> Obviously all the uncertainty about covid applies, but I am feeling pretty excited over here!


Both my children have birthdays within a few days of each other . Both are also on what is usually March Break too ! We did a Universal trip for their birthdays one year and our first day was my then 10 year old sons actual birthday. We went to Olivanders and he was chosen for the special part in the show on his actual birthday . It was amazing . This was 7 years ago but your post brought it all back . It was an amazing birthday trip and I think you guys will have a wonderful time!


----------



## PixieT78

Just cancelled my 2021 plan so now to focus on 2022 and try to get motivated and excited about it.  First one is planned for May, second for September.  May will be US only most likely and September will be 2.5 weeks of both Disney and Universal with a park break to enjoy AKL for a couple of nights as well.


----------



## archdandy

Does anyone else on here use touring plans to plan out their park days? I've used them in the past but I'm not sure they would be helpful this year, the data they use must be all over the place. I don't think their algorithms account for COVID. Should I give them a go again or is just a waste of money? I know there is another site out there that does similar things with crowd levels. Has anyone used them before? Were they accurate?


----------



## 2Lunds

archdandy said:


> Does anyone else on here use touring plans to plan out their park days? I've used them in the past but I'm not sure they would be helpful this year, the data they use must be all over the place. I don't think their algorithms account for COVID. Should I give them a go again or is just a waste of money? I know there is another site out there that does similar things with crowd levels. Has anyone used them before? Were they accurate?


Lots of "here now and just back" posts saying TP Lines app was quite accurate for them.  They use crowd-sourcing as well as their algorithm, so they have ppl in-park updating daily (from what I understand )


----------



## bababear_50

archdandy said:


> Does anyone else on here use touring plans to plan out their park days? I've used them in the past but I'm not sure they would be helpful this year, the data they use must be all over the place. I don't think their algorithms account for COVID. Should I give them a go again or is just a waste of money? I know there is another site out there that does similar things with crowd levels. Has anyone used them before? Were they accurate?



I was thinking about this the other day.
My son & daughter in law asked me. They are thinking Feb 2022.
So I think many things that the touring plans cant take into consideration right now are
: pent up crowd levels
:time allowance for CM to clean & disinfect
:available staff (CMs)
:entertainment to spread the crowds out (shows, parades, fireworks, etc.)
:FP+ availability
:re-opening of restaurants
: Spa/salon offering re opening
: Tour availability
: Special after hours activity

Covid 19 levels & vaccination rates in Orlando.

I hate to say this but I told them guys I think you are going to be flying by the seat of your *Magic Carpet* pants.


Best wishes in your planning
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

archdandy said:


> Does anyone else on here use touring plans to plan out their park days? I've used them in the past but I'm not sure they would be helpful this year, the data they use must be all over the place. I don't think their algorithms account for COVID. Should I give them a go again or is just a waste of money? I know there is another site out there that does similar things with crowd levels. Has anyone used them before? Were they accurate?


*I used them for a trip that our adult children and their Disney-virgin spouses joined us for and I've never looked back! It was like herding kittens and the ability to see real time wait times coupled with the feature to search for specific foods/ snacks based on where we were standing was invaluable. It also gave our highly distracted son something to do in the stand-by lines he chose to use, time our waiting and then submit them to the system.  

we didn't ever use any of their canned plans or create our own just really liked the boots on ground features. The next trip was just us and we used it to decide which park to hop to after we'd used our fastpasses based on crowd levels.  We also used the room request feature and I think for the trip with the kids we had every one met if not by the exact room then one directly beside it and last year all 4 I submitted got us the exact rooms (had several different reservations) i think the value was more than worth the cost*


----------



## archdandy

2Lunds said:


> Lots of "here now and just back" posts saying TP Lines app was quite accurate for them.  They use crowd-sourcing as well as their algorithm, so they have ppl in-park updating daily (from what I understand )



Thanks! I think I'm going to give them another try, it can't hurt right?? 


bababear_50 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day.
> My son & daughter in law asked me. They are thinking Feb 2022.
> So I think many things that the touring plans cant take into consideration right now are
> : pent up crowd levels
> :time allowance for CM to clean & disinfect
> :available staff (CMs)
> :entertainment to spread the crowds out (shows, parades, fireworks, etc.)
> :FP+ availability
> :re-opening of restaurants
> : Spa/salon offering re opening
> : Tour availability
> : Special after hours activity
> 
> Covid 19 levels & vaccination rates in Orlando.
> 
> I hate to say this but I told them guys I think you are going to be flying by the seat of your *Magic Carpet* pants.
> View attachment 595382
> 
> Best wishes in your planning
> Hugs
> Mel



I guess it doesn't hurt to try and use them for park suggestions. It's a very minimal cost and I do like some of the other features. But if we end up flying by our magic carpet pants, then so be it! 



Donald - my hero said:


> *I used them for a trip that our adult children and their Disney-virgin spouses joined us for and I've never looked back! It was like herding kittens and the ability to see real time wait times coupled with the feature to search for specific foods/ snacks based on where we were standing was invaluable. It also gave our highly distracted son something to do in the stand-by lines he chose to use, time our waiting and then submit them to the system.
> 
> we didn't ever use any of their canned plans or create our own just really liked the boots on ground features. The next trip was just us and we used it to decide which park to hop to after we'd used our fastpasses based on crowd levels.  We also used the room request feature and I think for the trip with the kids we had every one met if not by the exact room then one directly beside it and last year all 4 I submitted got us the exact rooms (had several different reservations) i think the value was more than worth the cost*



I have used them in the past. I'm more worried about their predictions for which park is the best on which day. But you're right the menus and in park wait times make it worth it!


----------



## pigletto

archdandy said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to give them another try, it can't hurt right??
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't hurt to try and use them for park suggestions. It's a very minimal cost and I do like some of the other features. But if we end up flying by our magic carpet pants, then so be it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have used them in the past. I'm more worried about their predictions for which park is the best on which day. But you're right the menus and in park wait times make it worth it!


And the resort room view finder isn’t a must have but it’s a really fun feature. I love playing around with it from home .


----------



## CanucksRock

archdandy said:


> Does anyone else on here use touring plans to plan out their park days?



I used for my trips in 2020. I’m not so good at following the plan, but I definitely use it to find the “actual” wait and it was usually pretty accurate.

I had a cousin today say, I hear your the one to talk to about going to WDW   Turns out he and his GF want to go and they wanted to know the “best time”.  Once I mentioned I was going with my Mom in Jan 2022, he asked if they could tag along. So, he’s booking the same dates so they can have a guide to Disney. I have been a number of times with different family members so I’m used to being the guide.


----------



## Mickeynickynaka

mshanson3121 said:


> For fun, because man, I'm really hoping I'm not the only one obsessing ahem... _thinking _about their next trip. So, for those who aren't returning till 2022, when are you going and what are you planning?



I’m really torn between a cruise and DL. Anyone have any input?
My kids will be 4 and 6


----------



## Dznefn

We've done the Disney Vancouver-Pacific Coast relocating cruise in the past and really enjoyed it.  The benefit is the relocating cruise is a bit shorter, and Disneyland is pretty much right there so you could do both.


----------



## archdandy

I'm starting to get my Disney gift cards in the mail from the movie rewards. They only let you order one a day and max four. $40 is still $40. I could buy a lot of snacks with that. If you've got movie rewards, the gift cards are back in stock!


----------



## ElCray

archdandy said:


> I'm starting to get my Disney gift cards in the mail from the movie rewards. They only let you order one a day and max four. $40 is still $40. I could buy a lot of snacks with that. If you've got movie rewards, the gift cards are back in stock!


Could you go over that a bit more? Very interested in your strategy! What movie rewards do you mean?


----------



## mullysisters

Dznefn said:


> We've done the Disney Vancouver-Pacific Coast relocating cruise in the past and really enjoyed it.  The benefit is the relocating cruise is a bit shorter, and Disneyland is pretty much right there so you could do both.


We have booked this cruise April 2022! We are very excited as e have never cruised before. We are flying to LAX, then 2 days at DL, taking the Surfliner to San Diego and then 5 days cruise. So happy!


----------



## archdandy

ElCray said:


> Could you go over that a bit more? Very interested in your strategy! What movie rewards do you mean?



It's called Disney Movie Insiders now. Every time you buy a Disney movie or go see a movie in theatres you can upload your receipt and get points. If you have enough points saved up they offer some decent rewards. I save mine for when the $10 gift cards are back in stock. They only let you order one a day up to four times. They sell out quick so keep checking regularly. Hope that helps!


----------



## Raimiette

Decided it was too risky to keep my September 4-12 All-Star Movies vacation (am bummed).  Rebooking now for January 8-15, 2021 (my traveling companion was very adamant I rebook as quickly as possible for her to consider not going in September lol).

Flights are a smidge for expensive so far but not substantial (about $100 more) so I'm happy about that.  Currently on hold with Airmiles to get them rebooked from September to January.

I am dreading the call to WDW lol.  Movies isn't available for my new dates so I'm going to change to Music but I've already paid for the resort for September and am hoping they can just transfer my money over (it's actually slightly cheaper at Music for the period).  We'll see.  Also have to see how much it's going to cost to upgrade my tickets as they expire September 26.  Am hoping it's not too pricey.


----------



## hdrolfe

Raimiette said:


> Decided it was too risky to keep my September 4-12 All-Star Movies vacation (am bummed).  Rebooking now for January 8-15, 2021 (my traveling companion was very adamant I rebook as quickly as possible for her to consider not going in September lol).
> 
> Flights are a smidge for expensive so far but not substantial (about $100 more) so I'm happy about that.  Currently on hold with Airmiles to get them rebooked from September to January.
> 
> I am dreading the call to WDW lol.  Movies isn't available for my new dates so I'm going to change to Music but I've already paid for the resort for September and am hoping they can just transfer my money over (it's actually slightly cheaper at Music for the period).  We'll see.  Also have to see how much it's going to cost to upgrade my tickets as they expire September 26.  Am hoping it's not too pricey.



Can you not do the change online? I was able to change my hotel reservation online, but tickets is another question I guess, if you already have them.


----------



## Raimiette

hdrolfe said:


> Can you not do the change online? I was able to change my hotel reservation online, but tickets is another question I guess, if you already have them.



My MDE states I need to call to change dates.  Not sure why.  On hold now. 

EDIT:  just over an hour on hold initially.  Through to tickets.  On hold again lol (she's transferring over the tickets to the new dates and searching for discounts).  If she can't find any discounts for me, it's $398.24USD extra (original tickets were CDN resident promo).  So that sucks.  Then she said she'd transfer me to resorts in a priority line as the hold wait is currently over 2 hours there (OMG).


----------



## Benchedguy

Havent read through the whole thread....does anyone have any info on travel insurance.  In particular cancellation policies if you contract Covid before you leave Canada?  My work benefits cover contracting during the trip but I havent been able to find any insurance company to cover for pre trip cancellation.  Any info is helpful.  TIA


----------



## mommymanda

Benchedguy said:


> Havent read through the whole thread....does anyone have any info on travel insurance.  In particular cancellation policies if you contract Covid before you leave Canada?  My work benefits cover contracting during the trip but I havent been able to find any insurance company to cover for pre trip cancellation.  Any info is helpful.  TIA


Not sure if this helps. We booked a non-disney package (  I know, I know) for 2022. All Inclusive package through an airline vacation deal. I purchased the higher insurance that was $99/person. It allows cancel anytime and any reason with full refund at 24h prior.  I asked about COVID and fine print and was told as long as it's in the time frame they don't ask about cancellation reason. I've got time, but I will need to look into what my work offers as well, just incase a positive shows up on trip.


----------



## mullysisters

Benchedguy said:


> Havent read through the whole thread....does anyone have any info on travel insurance.  In particular cancellation policies if you contract Covid before you leave Canada?  My work benefits cover contracting during the trip but I havent been able to find any insurance company to cover for pre trip cancellation.  Any info is helpful.  TIA


We took the "cancel for any reason" insurance. We didn't do alot of surfing around over the price. Our 90yr old Mom lives with us and we have many animals on our farm. Any problems with the farm would not normally be covered. It's just the cost of us getting away unfortunately. It's a rebook not a refund but that's okay! We must go on vacation!


----------



## accm

Benchedguy said:


> Havent read through the whole thread....does anyone have any info on travel insurance.  In particular cancellation policies if you contract Covid before you leave Canada?  My work benefits cover contracting during the trip but I havent been able to find any insurance company to cover for pre trip cancellation.  Any info is helpful.  TIA


I think most airlines are including free cancelation on any flights booked by the end of this month, and I'm sure with how things are going they'll extend that. Most hotels also allow cancelations up to 24hrs before check in. So unless you're booking something that's nonrefundable, I don't think you need insurance for before the trip.


----------



## Benchedguy

T


mommymanda said:


> Not sure if this helps. We booked a non-disney package (  I know, I know) for 2022. All Inclusive package through an airline vacation deal. I purchased the higher insurance that was $99/person. It allows cancel anytime and any reason with full refund at 24h prior.  I asked about COVID and fine print and was told as long as it's in the time frame they don't ask about cancellation reason. I've got time, but I will need to look into what my work offers as well, just incase a positive shows up on trip.


Who did you book it through that offer the cancel anytime insurance?  

Thanks for all the other responses


----------



## mommymanda

Benchedguy said:


> T
> 
> Who did you book it through that offer the cancel anytime insurance?
> 
> Thanks for all the other responses


Our trip package was with Air Transat, using a friend who is a TA. I purchased their flex insurance and if we cancel I only lose the insurance payment.

 Air Canada has similar. We moved a 2020 cancelled trip through them and the cost at the time included their insurance package. It also allows cancel any reason 24h out. Not sure the cost though as it was included as a promotion.


----------



## archdandy

Anyone else getting nervous about their trips next year? I'm worried for my January trip. I'm hoping against hope that the borders open up soon so we can start planning our trip for good. There's also a worry about catching COVID with the numbers so bad in Florida. Both of us are vaccinated but it would be awful if we still got sick. We haven't been in 5 years and I'm desperate to go back.


----------



## bcwife76

Yes I'm already getting concerned about our August Europe cruises  Maybe I'm just in a "mood" right now but I have a nagging feeling at the back of my mind I can't shake


----------



## hdrolfe

I am concerned about my cruises in March and August. Because of mixed vaccines. For March, if we can't cruise, I will probably do Disney/Universal instead. And if we can't cruise by August, we'll I don't know what I will do at that point. 

I am still hoping the drive border will open at some point and I can go to the US, get one dose of J&J and satisfy their requirements. Day trip, one test done here to cover the both requirements, and done. That is my hope, if the CDC never does accept mixed. I figure with the way things are going it will be Moderna boosters, and then I will have one of everything.


----------



## Griffin11

I am not really expecting my late January trip to actually happen.  Our kids are too young to be vaccinated, and I think it's maybe 50-50 that they would be vaccinated by then.  I'm also not sure it would be worth the money with all the hassles that come along with travelling right now.

Not ready to give up hope just yet, but it's not looking great.


----------



## Silvermist999

Us and the kids are all fully vaccinated and we have flights booked (using credits) for our WDW March break 2022 trip.  

Every day I try to be hopeful that the situation down there will improve by year end, but realistically, I am very doubtful.


----------



## archdandy

I guess all we can do is hope. In the meantime tell me what weird things you pack to go to Disney. We always make sure to bring our own straws (the paper ones in the park do not last long), our kettle for my tea in the morning, toilet paper (Disney's is so bad!) and a brita filter water bottle instead of paying the $3.50 a bottle in parks. This year I'm wanting to go more simple with what I bring into the park so I'm thinking of getting a fanny pack. My husband will definitely be embarrassed lol but it looks so much more comfortable than say a backpack.


----------



## Adora

archdandy said:


> This year I'm wanting to go more simple with what I bring into the park so I'm thinking of getting a fanny pack. My husband will definitely be embarrassed lol but it looks so much more comfortable than say a backpack.



I personally believe the only place for a fanny pack is a theme park, where you are surrounded by people who you will never see again. Key is to just take it off and hold during some pictures or to turn it to your back. Sometimes you just don't wanna see it later lol


----------



## Going to WDW

So I think we're pretty much at peace with never doing another Disney trip EVER again.  DH/DS don't have quite as much loyalty to Disney as I did --- yearly trips since 1998  (plus more solo trips for me) until Covid hit.  Going back was totally Me driven (not magical express)  ---- so going forward -- Disney isn't on our radar at all -- ever again.

I literally confirmed twice in 2020 that the tickets I had were good until 2030 by phone calls --- Worst part is the agent confirmed they saw that in our record that I had confirmed the 2030 date twice.... confirmed by agent ...  but still said in essence "so sad -- too bad")   Speaking to a WDW rep is meaningless if you don't have it in writing.  *Trust nothing* --* ever!*  Get everything in writing!  So here's a super WDW customer service hint ---  if you're not sure ... don't have your employees say "yeah it's 2030" until it's inconvenient for you to not to honour it ---  and then act like it didn't happen at all.  If you have a decades old customer who you've promised stuff to --- honour it.  Sad that needs to be stated but it is what it is!

DS is 15 and done with a lot of the kid stuff at WDW.  DH wants to golf --- there's lots in orlando area.  WDW is worthless to me now.  To be honest, I thought once DS was at University we'd tie our once or twice trips a year to WDW since we loved going so much --- but that won't happen going forward because I think we understand --- if there's no immediate dollars you're not worth much to the Corporation.   It's fine, it's okay and understood.  But it was an eye opener and I HATE we spent so much money there in the past -- but we never make the same mistakes twice.

Things have been coming together nicely for our March 2022 trip at UO.   We've all had 2 doses of vaccine (and if the science shows we need a booster we'll all do that in a heartbeat.) I think I'll wait to buy AP's for a bit but I think I may book a solo trip before they expire at UO.  I'm guessing we'll all be back to UO in 2023.


----------



## jdmccon7

Going to WDW said:


> I literally confirmed twice in 2020 that the tickets I had were good until 2030 by phone calls


Did you buy these tickets before they changed the ticket policy to include the nearer term expiration dates? We have this older type of grandfathered tickets with the 2030 expiration date bought in maybe 2017 or 2018.  Had to postpone a couple of trips.  Was planning on using those tickets in 2022.  Are you saying you cannot use your tickets?  I believe we have the policy in writing in an email and have physical tickets where 2030 is printed on the back.

And I understand your frustration.  We are only going again as the tickets are already paid for.  Enjoy UO.


----------



## Aladora

archdandy said:


> I guess all we can do is hope. In the meantime tell me what weird things you pack to go to Disney. We always make sure to bring our own straws (the paper ones in the park do not last long), our kettle for my tea in the morning, toilet paper (Disney's is so bad!) and a brita filter water bottle instead of paying the $3.50 a bottle in parks. This year I'm wanting to go more simple with what I bring into the park so I'm thinking of getting a fanny pack. My husband will definitely be embarrassed lol but it looks so much more comfortable than say a backpack.




Cooling towels and misting water bottles!

Towels

Bottle


Re: 2022 trips
I just cancelled the Nov 2021 hotel I had tentatively booked because that trip is sure as heck not happening! We have a March 2022 DVC rental booked for my 50th and I will cry many many many tears if that one doesn't pan out. Not only would we be out the $$$ I spent renting points but I will be so upset if I can't celebrate this big birthday at DL!


----------



## 2Lunds

*BREAKING: Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Will Be Closed for Over 3 Months in 2022*
Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom will be closing for refurbishment on January 4, 2022. The popular attraction will reopen in mid-April.


----------



## 2Lunds

archdandy said:


> I guess all we can do is hope. In the meantime tell me what weird things you pack to go to Disney. We always make sure to bring our own straws (the paper ones in the park do not last long), our kettle for my tea in the morning, toilet paper (Disney's is so bad!) and a brita filter water bottle instead of paying the $3.50 a bottle in parks. This year I'm wanting to go more simple with what I bring into the park so I'm thinking of getting a fanny pack. My husband will definitely be embarrassed lol but it looks so much more comfortable than say a backpack.


This is the BEST thing I've ever bought for use in the parks.  This little charger fan thingy.  It also has a flashlight and it sits up on its own so you can set it on a tabletop etc...

https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...sb+handheld+charger+fan&qid=1631141550&sr=8-8
Re the "fanny pack"  call it a belt bag in your mind and GET ONE!    OMG.  I bought one to wear in the parks last time and I've ended up using it as my main purse ever since (it's a nice pebble grain leather).  They're so much handier than a back pack - you can wear it slung across your chest (as I do) and you have instant access versus taking a backpack on and off a million times.  LOVE IT.


----------



## archdandy

Adora said:


> I personally believe the only place for a fanny pack is a theme park, where you are surrounded by people who you will never see again. Key is to just take it off and hold during some pictures or to turn it to your back. Sometimes you just don't wanna see it later lol



There's definitely the benefit of not seeing any of those people again! I'm going to try and go as "fashionable" as I can with it lol. 



Aladora said:


> Cooling towels and misting water bottles!
> 
> Towels
> 
> Bottle
> 
> 
> Re: 2022 trips
> I just cancelled the Nov 2021 hotel I had tentatively booked because that trip is sure as heck not happening! We have a March 2022 DVC rental booked for my 50th and I will cry many many many tears if that one doesn't pan out. Not only would we be out the $$$ I spent renting points but I will be so upset if I can't celebrate this big birthday at DL!



We are going in January (hopefully) so the towels and fans won't be needed this trip. But yes they are so crucial to trips in the hotter months! I've been really tentative about booking anything for January yet. I have the room and a car booked. I don't even have tickets. I'm just afraid of making a commitment and than having to cancel. It's you're birthday, you can cry if you want to! And it would be deserved if your trip was cancelled, especially for a big celebration trip. 




2Lunds said:


> *BREAKING: Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Will Be Closed for Over 3 Months in 2022*
> Expedition Everest at Disney’s Animal Kingdom will be closing for refurbishment on January 4, 2022. The popular attraction will reopen in mid-April.
> View attachment 603285



Ugh! We get there on January 2 so hopefully we will able to sneak in a few rides. It will mean we have to make our first park day Animal Kingdom which I don't mind. It's always rough when you go and you're favorite rides are down. 



2Lunds said:


> This is the BEST thing I've ever bought for use in the parks.  This little charger fan thingy.  It also has a flashlight and it sits up on its own so you can set it on a tabletop etc...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...sb+handheld+charger+fan&qid=1631141550&sr=8-8
> Re the "fanny pack"  call it a belt bag in your mind and GET ONE!    OMG.  I bought one to wear in the parks last time and I've ended up using it as my main purse ever since (it's a nice pebble grain leather).  They're so much handier than a back pack - you can wear it slung across your chest (as I do) and you have instant access versus taking a backpack on and off a million times.  LOVE IT.



A belt bag, eh? I would love to use it as my regular purse. I use a small crossbody bag right now. I can't stand having something hanging off my shoulders. Do you mind me asking where you got yours? I would definitely want one that's a little bit fashionable. Or maybe I'll just go totally the opposite and choose a neon bright color  As someone else said above, I won't be seeing these people again lol.


----------



## 2Lunds

archdandy said:


> A belt bag, eh? I would love to use it as my regular purse. I use a small crossbody bag right now. I can't stand having something hanging off my shoulders. Do you mind me asking where you got yours? I would definitely want one that's a little bit fashionable. Or maybe I'll just go totally the opposite and choose a neon bright color  As someone else said above, I won't be seeing these people again lol.



Mine is just from Winners, but you can find nice leather versions just about anywhere - just depends on your budget.  The Bay carries some higher-end designs, Coach and Kate Spade make nice ones.  If you want sporty, Herschel Supply, Fjallraven, Lulu Lemon have cute, clean designs.  

If you do decide to go wild, you can find stuff like this on Amazon.  You could pick up a differently-themed one for each park!    
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08FDTJSBH...colid=OJXM4AGEOJVE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_ithttps://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07QH117ZD...colid=OJXM4AGEOJVE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_ithttps://www.amazon.ca/Brown-Animal-...ywords=leopard+belt+bag&qid=1631311291&sr=8-6https://www.amazon.ca/Holographic-W...ywords=sequin+belt+bag&qid=1631311317&sr=8-14


----------



## deedubb

As much as I hate the direction Disney is taking, and as much as I want to say "to hell with you" to Chapek or whoever is the the main driving force behind these changes, I have to admit that Disney has me hooked, at least for now.  I haven't quite reached my breaking point yet.

So...Disneyland July 2022 is already planned.  Flights with Delta are booked, and they are non-refundable.  The plan is for 8 nights at the Grand Californian.  5 park days.

Then Xmas/NYE at WDW, because we can't miss the 50th, and NYE at Disney is really the best place on earth to be.  Probably a split stay, moving to Beach Club on the 31st, because you really want to stay somewhere on the boardwalk if you plan on watching NYE fireworks at EPCOT.  I have Westjet credits that we will need to use up so flights are already covered.

Please COVID, have some mercy on us poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## zebsterama

We have 10 of us going to Florida next August-towards the end.
3 Nights @ Universal - Royal Pacific
4 Nights on the Disney Wish - Bahamas
7 Nights at Disney World- 3 VGF DVC Studios 

Please don’t you ruin it Covid


----------



## Griffin11

archdandy said:


> A belt bag, eh? I would love to use it as my regular purse. I use a small crossbody bag right now. I can't stand having something hanging off my shoulders. Do you mind me asking where you got yours? I would definitely want one that's a little bit fashionable. Or maybe I'll just go totally the opposite and choose a neon bright color  As someone else said above, I won't be seeing these people again lol.



The ones from Lululemon are great!  Lots of colours to choose from.  I like the Everywhere Belt Bag, but they have a larger version too.

https://shop.lululemon.com/p/bags/Everywhere-Belt-Bag/_/prod8900416?sz=ONESIZE


----------



## bcwife76

Changing up our summer plans for 2022. For spring break we are still planning on doing Vero Beach, just not sure about beforehand. For summer we have cancelled our back to back on the Magic in Europe....we moved our $$ (which included a 10% off placeholder from 2019) and applied it to an Alaska cruise for mid August so now that cruise is paid in full (we owed like $11 lol). I cancelled the other cruise outright and am getting a full refund (not paid in full) and we are tentatively thinking of doing NCL for Europe earlier in the summer. My husband has to submit his vacation time for the year in February so if we have even the slightest doubt that Europe won't happen for summer 2023 we will cancel it and move it to 2023. Alaska is dang well going to happen!!


----------



## grantclaire

bcwife76 said:


> Changing up our summer plans for 2022. For spring break we are still planning on doing Vero Beach, just not sure about beforehand. For summer we have cancelled our back to back on the Magic in Europe....we moved our $$ (which included a 10% off placeholder from 2019) and applied it to an Alaska cruise for mid August so now that cruise is paid in full (we owed like $11 lol). I cancelled the other cruise outright and am getting a full refund (not paid in full) and we are tentatively thinking of doing NCL for Europe earlier in the summer. My husband has to submit his vacation time for the year in February so if we have even the slightest doubt that Europe won't happen for summer 2023 we will cancel it and move it to 2023. Alaska is dang well going to happen!!


We just moved our March cruise to mid August Alaska as well, looking forward to visiting Vancouver for the first time!


----------



## bcwife76

Oh that's awesome!!! Let me know if you have any questions (about Vancouver). Which cruise are you on? We are August 15-22.


----------



## azrivest

zebsterama said:


> We have 10 of us going to Florida next August-towards the end.
> 3 Nights @ Universal - Royal Pacific
> 4 Nights on the Disney Wish - Bahamas
> 7 Nights at Disney World- 3 VGF DVC Studios
> 
> Please don’t you ruin it Covid


 Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## grantclaire

bcwife76 said:


> Oh that's awesome!!! Let me know if you have any questions (about Vancouver). Which cruise are you on? We are August 15-22.


Same cruise! Deck 6 hope to meet up!


----------



## mom2rm

We're hoping to go March Break 2022 to WDW, as long as the border opens and we can fly out of Buffalo! 
Both my kids are fully vaccinated!
We had to cancel our trip to DL in summer of 2020 so hoping we can go next year to Disney World!


----------



## bcwife76

grantclaire said:


> Same cruise! Deck 6 hope to meet up!


Fantastic!! We are just below you on deck 5


----------



## grantclaire

bcwife76 said:


> Fantastic!! We are just below you on deck 5


Any hotels near the port you would reccomend? Thanks


----------



## bcwife76

grantclaire said:


> Any hotels near the port you would reccomend? Thanks


Depending on your budget, there is the Pan Pacific which is right there at the port or the Fairmont Waterfront which is directly across the street.
A little cheaper but not too far away you have the Fairmont Vancouver (well not necessarily cheaper for that one!), Sutton Place, the Hyatt , Delta Suites and the Sheraton Wall Center. However, most of those would probably need a cab depending on how much luggage you have (though the walk would be down hill). For more 'boutique' type hotels there is the Auberge or the Time Square. All of these hotels I've mentioned we've either stayed at ourselves or had people we know stay at them and recommend them.


----------



## morrik5

mshanson3121 said:


> For fun, because man, I'm really hoping I'm not the only one obsessing ahem... _thinking _about their next trip. So, for those who aren't returning till 2022, when are you going and what are you planning?


We delayed our April 2021 trip with our kids and grandkids until April 2022 and are staying in Fort Wilderness. While we know our DD can fly with her family to MCO, will DS, DH and myself be able to get across the border in our RV by then? Should I even think about rebooking the flighs? Disney planning never used to be this stressful


----------



## grantclaire

bcwife76 said:


> Depending on your budget, there is the Pan Pacific which is right there at the port or the Fairmont Waterfront which is directly across the street.
> A little cheaper but not too far away you have the Fairmont Vancouver (well not necessarily cheaper for that one!), Sutton Place, the Hyatt , Delta Suites and the Sheraton Wall Center. However, most of those would probably need a cab depending on how much luggage you have (though the walk would be down hill). For more 'boutique' type hotels there is the Auberge or the Time Square. All of these hotels I've mentioned we've either stayed at ourselves or had people we know stay at them and recommend them.


Thank you!


----------



## Going to WDW

jdmccon7 said:


> Did you buy these tickets before they changed the ticket policy to include the nearer term expiration dates? We have this older type of grandfathered tickets with the 2030 expiration date bought in maybe 2017 or 2018.  Had to postpone a couple of trips.  Was planning on using those tickets in 2022.  Are you saying you cannot use your tickets?  I believe we have the policy in writing in an email and have physical tickets where 2030 is printed on the back.
> 
> And I understand your frustration.  We are only going again as the tickets are already paid for.  Enjoy UO.


So I bought them in 2019 --- but the main thing was they confirmed the 2030 date TWICE in calls in 2020 (and even acknowledged that info in the the call I made when when they switched the expiry date from 2030 to 4 weeks away.)  They saw they had confirmed 2030 in 2 previous calls in 2020 -- we booked our 2022 trip based on those assurances but ultimately in 2021 said that there "was nothing that could be done" --- super hint here --- if you're a business that has confirmed twice an expiry date to a customer  --- then just honour it.... really if they'd done that when I called there'd have been no issue.  Had I not called to confirm in 2020 then fine change it but I called twice and they acknowledge they saw that in the file.  It's really not okay for a business to operate this way.


----------



## musika

archdandy said:


> We are going in January (hopefully) so the towels and fans won't be needed this trip. But yes they are so crucial to trips in the hotter months! I've been really tentative about booking anything for January yet. I have the room and a car booked. I don't even have tickets. I'm just afraid of making a commitment and than having to cancel. It's you're birthday, you can cry if you want to! And it would be deserved if your trip was cancelled, especially for a big celebration trip.



We were last there in Jan/2020 and it was chilly! During the warmest part of the day shorts/tshirts worked, but we definitely needed sweaters and jeans at night.


----------



## KCMA

Easter 2022 for us… we had originally booked the end of October first week of November this year with hopes to see some cross over between Halloween and Christmas but ended up canceling and moving to Easter… bought our APs and have already made park reservations for the Easter trip…  we were there the last night before the COVID shut down in March 2020 so it will be over 2 years by the time we get back


----------



## Jennkneefir

archdandy said:


> I guess all we can do is hope. In the meantime tell me what weird things you pack to go to Disney. We always make sure to bring our own straws (the paper ones in the park do not last long), our kettle for my tea in the morning, toilet paper (Disney's is so bad!) and a brita filter water bottle instead of paying the $3.50 a bottle in parks. This year I'm wanting to go more simple with what I bring into the park so I'm thinking of getting a fanny pack. My husband will definitely be embarrassed lol but it looks so much more comfortable than say a backpack.



I always bring a fanny pack/belt bag on my park trips and its honestly the best!! It forces you to pack light, so it might not work for everyone, but i've never had an issue. My packing list isn't super weird, but i always bring - 

1) some cash so i don't always need to use cards
2) i make rice crispy treats at home or a similar sweet treat so when i have a sweet tooth i can just pull something out of my bag rather than spending a ton on an expensive disney version.  I still buy a few treats, but i have a wicked sweet tooth and would waste so much money on treats at disney if i didnt bring a few.  plus then i control the portion sizes and dont feel like i have to finish it. 
3) a comb (my hair is long and turns into a rats nest after a few rides)
4) peppermint foot lotion/cooling foot lotion and some at home pedi stuff.  This one (obviously) doesnt go to the park with me, but i always find that my feet are dirty, swollen, and sore at the end of the day.  a nice soak with epsom salts and some cooling/soothing lotion helps make my feetsies feel great! 
5) a few spare ziplock bags


----------



## hdrolfe

Last trip I just carried my phone and a bit of cash in a waist belt (for runners but works for walkers too) and it was great, don't even have to take it off on rides. I was never sure if it was a "bag" but always went through the bag check any way.


----------



## Sakiki

OK! Firstly, we’re in the UK so the costs are rather greater for us than for domestic visitors even when domestic flights are involved (and we wouldn’t fly budget airline - or even ‘normal’ coach - for long haul even if transatlantic budget was an option). And I guess most people know about the special WDW tickets sold to visitors from the UK and Ireland (14 days for the price of 7 and including park hopping, memory maker etc).

We were last in Florida in December 2019, and in January 2020 we booked a return trip (22 days) for December 2021, because of the WDW 50th. Then COVID, and this past January I got onto my Virgin Atlantic rep and rescheduled our flights and car hire for December 2022, and courtesy of Vrbo and the owners was also able to rearrange our offsite villa for the same dates.

As for WDW planning… well, with all the changes (compulsory park reservations, limited park hopping, Genie and all its associated tomfoolery and the need to be constantly monitoring a cellphone, and all the other nickel-and-dimeing) we won’t be buying WDW tickets in advance as we normally would; we’ll wait until we arrive and if we decide we want to visit a park (probably Epcot or MK if the street performers, national entertainers and other elements of ‘Disney ambience’ and so forth are back by then) we’ll see what’s available on the day as a single ticket. And if there’s nothing, then so be it - we haven’t been to Universal since our first trip to FL way back in 1997, or to Seaworld or Busch Gardens since 1999. And hey, there’s a lot more to central FL than theme parks, especially if you have a car…

In 2019 we stayed onsite at AKL with the DP (both firsts for us) and were able to sensibly organize our days before we arrived by booking FPs and TS meals 30 and 60 days out (the whole planning exercise is part of the fun for me). We don’t have the stamina any longer to do full days in a park but we visited MK on three different days, Epcot twice and once each for AK and DHS. With the inevitable souvenirs (DW is a sometime pin and plushie collector but only in person in the parks) and the meal elements, overall that’s a big chunk of change that Disney won’t see from us next time around…


----------



## Jackie5170

A friend and I are hoping to go in May 2022. She is a DVC member and is generously providing the accommodations - split stay between her home resort of Old Key West, and somewhere else, potentially Bay Lake Tower if we can get it. I'm super excited. We went together with another friend in May 2019 and stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge, and it may have truly been the most fun I ever had in my life.

I'm curious about how far in advance people book flights. I usually fly out of Detroit if I'm going anywhere in the US and hopefully that will be an option by then. But if not maybe London, Hamilton, Windsor, or Toronto. I'm planning to use travel rewards from a credit card for my flight for the first time. I did do a bit of searching but not all the airlines have their flights posted for that far ahead.


----------



## Sakiki

Jackie5170 said:


> <snip for brevity>
> 
> I'm curious about how far in advance people book flights. I usually fly out of Detroit if I'm going anywhere in the US and hopefully that will be an option by then. But if not maybe London, Hamilton, Windsor, or Toronto. I'm planning to use travel rewards from a credit card for my flight for the first time. I did do a bit of searching but not all the airlines have their flights posted for that far ahead.


As early as possible, as we’re transatlantic! We’ve used Virgin Travel to book our last four trips from the UK, as they have an arrangement with Virgin Atlantic (their parent company of course) that allows them to ‘hold’ seats on flights way in advance of the standard 11 month booking window; in normal times they knew what flights would be running to Florida way way ahead as they’re always full and the schedule never changed much. We booked our December 2021 trip in January 2020, and when COVID hit and we decided in January 2021 to defer the trip until December 2022, we were able to switch our flights (and the attached car hire - Alamo including their ‘skip the counter’ service) to our new dates. And all for a refundable deposit (up to the date the final payment is due) of £375 (what’s that, about $480?). We like Virgin (we’ve flown BA in the past, but their service has never been as good) and those two are the only options for direct flights LON / MCO. We’re just sad that Virgin have now retired the 747s and also switched operations from LGW to LHR as Gatwick is 90 minutes closer to us…


----------



## archdandy

2Lunds said:


> Mine is just from Winners, but you can find nice leather versions just about anywhere - just depends on your budget.  The Bay carries some higher-end designs, Coach and Kate Spade make nice ones.  If you want sporty, Herschel Supply, Fjallraven, Lulu Lemon have cute, clean designs.
> 
> If you do decide to go wild, you can find stuff like this on Amazon.  You could pick up a differently-themed one for each park!
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08FDTJSBH...colid=OJXM4AGEOJVE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_ithttps://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07QH117ZD...colid=OJXM4AGEOJVE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_ithttps://www.amazon.ca/Brown-Animal-...ywords=leopard+belt+bag&qid=1631311291&sr=8-6https://www.amazon.ca/Holographic-W...ywords=sequin+belt+bag&qid=1631311317&sr=8-14



Thank you for the recommendations! The EPCOT looking bag is so awesome! I like the idea of having a different one for each park. 



Griffin11 said:


> The ones from Lululemon are great!  Lots of colours to choose from.  I like the Everywhere Belt Bag, but they have a larger version too.
> 
> https://shop.lululemon.com/p/bags/Everywhere-Belt-Bag/_/prod8900416?sz=ONESIZE



Thank you! That is a nice bag. I like how you can change the colours. And LuluLemon is a great sturdy brand. 



musika said:


> We were last there in Jan/2020 and it was chilly! During the warmest part of the day shorts/tshirts worked, but we definitely needed sweaters and jeans at night.



Thanks! I always tell people this if they are going in January as well. The weather is so unpredictable that time of year!



Jennkneefir said:


> I always bring a fanny pack/belt bag on my park trips and its honestly the best!! It forces you to pack light, so it might not work for everyone, but i've never had an issue. My packing list isn't super weird, but i always bring -
> 
> 1) some cash so i don't always need to use cards
> 2) i make rice crispy treats at home or a similar sweet treat so when i have a sweet tooth i can just pull something out of my bag rather than spending a ton on an expensive disney version.  I still buy a few treats, but i have a wicked sweet tooth and would waste so much money on treats at disney if i didnt bring a few.  plus then i control the portion sizes and dont feel like i have to finish it.
> 3) a comb (my hair is long and turns into a rats nest after a few rides)
> 4) peppermint foot lotion/cooling foot lotion and some at home pedi stuff.  This one (obviously) doesnt go to the park with me, but i always find that my feet are dirty, swollen, and sore at the end of the day.  a nice soak with epsom salts and some cooling/soothing lotion helps make my feetsies feel great!
> 5) a few spare ziplock bags



Ziploc bags! Yes! I take a ton of those and a few containers so I can bring home treats from the park. I've put epsom salts and soothing lotion on the list now. That sounds so nice after a day at the parks.


----------



## morrik5

We're up in the air because we have booked two sites at Fort Wilderness and our DD and family will be flying in and staying in a trailer we rented from Meacham's while we will be driving from Ontario in our motor home and join them in our own site. Should I rebook their flight using the credits from this year's cancelled trip towards the new cost or wait closer to our April trip and take a chance? Will the land border be open? So many things making it less fun to plan our magical Disney vacation.


----------



## archdandy

Southwest flights have opened up!  We are changing our dates from January 2-12 to January 9-19. I'll have to wait a little while longer but its almost $500 cheaper, its after the marathon weekend instead of during! We're going to be staying at Port Orleans Riverside instead of Coronado this time. Anyone else's plans change after the flights were released?


----------



## archdandy

Okay so I ended up changing everything yesterday! We decided it would be better without the marathon weekend and now we are staying at Port Orleans Riverside. It's a bit cheaper for our new dates so I'm pretty excited. Now all I need is the border to open and we're good. Another announcement is coming on September 21, but if doesn't open until October 21 I think we'll move it again. I'm so excited!


----------



## Griffin11

WestJet is currently having a sale for early 2022 flights.  I could cancel and rebook the same flights for my planned late January trip and save about $300.  But I don't think I am even going to bother, sigh, I think I know in my heart that we are going to cancel eventually.

I know a lot can still change between now and January, but with so much uncertainty it's really hard to get excited about any potential travel.  And I want all the fun and anticipation that should come along with planning a trip, not the stress and dread that I currently have!

I think we'd have a better trip in January 2023 instead of January 2022, but I said the same thing last year.


----------



## morrik5

Griffin11 said:


> WestJet is currently having a sale for early 2022 flights.  I could cancel and rebook the same flights for my planned late January trip and save about $300.  But I don't think I am even going to bother, sigh, I think I know in my heart that we are going to cancel eventually.
> 
> I know a lot can still change between now and January, but with so much uncertainty it's really hard to get excited about any potential travel.  And I want all the fun and anticipation that should come along with planning a trip, not the stress and dread that I currently have!
> 
> I think we'd have a better trip in January 2023 instead of January 2022, but I said the same thing last year.


I better check out prices as we have a credit from West Jet for the cancellation of this year's return flight and must use it before end of year 2022. We have Disney reservations in late April 2022.


----------



## morrik5

morrik5 said:


> I better check out prices as we have a credit from West Jet for the cancellation of this year's return flight and must use it before end of year 2022. We have Disney reservations in late April 2022.


What is frustrating is that because of airline credits due to COVID cancellations, we must use the same airlines for each leg of the vacation (departure/return) as originally booked. But the return flight is cheaper if I could book with Delta on a flight which is operated by West Jet with whom we have the return credit.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

I have finally recovered enough from the disappointment of cancelling our late Nov trip for the second year in a row to jump into this thread. I want desperately to start our planning but there are so many variables at play, beyond the pandemic. Ideally, I would be travelling with my DD, DSIL, and grandchildren, at a minimum. But if COVID conditions improve, my two grandsons may be headed for a spring sports training camp in March, in Georgia or Florida. By Nov 2022, one will be in university and the other in his last year of high school.  Tricky times to travel, but we might be able to work around a fall study break. Fortunately, both are excellent students, and could stay abreast of their academic loads. 

If things improve, DD and I would love to get a quick fix in Feb, and hopefully another with more family in Nov. But, she falls in the mixed (AZ/Moderna) vaccine category and there’s anything but a definitive answer on if she’d be recognized as “fully vaccinated”, nor any means to get a second Moderna shot in our province. 

Fingers crossed some clarity will emerge!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

morrik5 said:


> I better check out prices as we have a credit from West Jet for the cancellation of this year's return flight and must use it before end of year 2022. We have Disney reservations in late April 2022.


 we also have credits to use up and I believe they expire June 2022. We have an April 2022 trip booked but we won’t be going if we need to test on way home. I just can’t risk being stuck there for an additional 2 weeks. I’m hoping once the kids vax are out maybe that will be loosened for fully vaxxed travellers. I know some are going still but I just can’t miss two more weeks of work or school for the kids in the off chance someone tests positive. Gah this is all so stressful lol


----------



## musika

Aug2020distrip said:


> we also have credits to use up and I believe they expire June 2022. We have an April 2022 trip booked but we won’t be going if we need to test on way home. I just can’t risk being stuck there for an additional 2 weeks. I’m hoping once the kids vax are out maybe that will be loosened for fully vaxxed travellers. I know some are going still but I just can’t miss two more weeks of work or school for the kids in the off chance someone tests positive. Gah this is all so stressful lol



That's where we are at with things too. Completely understand the need for the testing requirement, but I just can't justify the roll of the dice right now.


----------



## 2Lunds

musika said:


> That's where we are at with things too. Completely understand the need for the testing requirement, but I just can't justify the roll of the dice right now.





Aug2020distrip said:


> we also have credits to use up and I believe they expire June 2022. We have an April 2022 trip booked but we won’t be going if we need to test on way home. I just can’t risk being stuck there for an additional 2 weeks. I’m hoping once the kids vax are out maybe that will be loosened for fully vaxxed travellers. I know some are going still but I just can’t miss two more weeks of work or school for the kids in the off chance someone tests positive. Gah this is all so stressful lol



Same, same all around.  I'm so sick of re-booking, but until they drop testing we are not going to take the risk.  We're currently scheduled for the first week of Feb, and I was hopeful that vaccine approval for younger children would be the catalyst to drop the testing, however I don't think there's enough time for that at this point.  I'm just hopeful we actually get to go BEFORE our Delta credits expire Dec 31 2022   I wonder if we're still at "avoid all non-essential travel" level by then, if Delta will finally just refund us?  

I'm also guessing that a change in the alert warning from "avoid all non-essential travel" could trigger that change in testing requirements, so keeping my ear to the ground for that.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I haven’t canceled Christmas yet but am getting closer. We have June booked and hopefully littles will be vaccinated by then , and will be the last few days our flight vouchers will be valid for ( out of NY) fingers crossed


----------



## quandrea

We’ve cancelled November and rented out all our dvc points that were banked into 2022. I still have a villa booked with cash for February, but we will probably not go. I’m hoping October 2022 for my fiftieth. I need mixed dosing to get sorted and we really want testing to be dropped.


----------



## archdandy

Does anyone have a backup plan in case they do test positive before coming home? Where would you stay etc.?


----------



## 2Lunds

archdandy said:


> Does anyone have a backup plan in case they do test positive before coming home? Where would you stay etc.?


We've talked about this in a few other threads on the Canadian board, and TBH there is really no great answer .  There doesn't seem to be any travel insurance that will cover hotel/meal expenses for those who test positive, so I believe the consensus was just to find an affordable hotel/motel and hunker down for 14 days, ordering takeout and avoiding other guests/staff as much as possible.  I saw a few replies that they'd rent a car one-way and drive home, but one way rentals are very hard to come by and are only available into major centres (for example, it's not an option for us in Winnipeg).


----------



## pigletto

archdandy said:


> Does anyone have a backup plan in case they do test positive before coming home? Where would you stay etc.?


My sister lives in Florida and would help us. Her in laws also have an empty holiday home we could use if need be. I realize this is not an option for most. I would not plan a trip if I didn’t have this option available to me as it’s already complicated enough.


----------



## Honeypot

Well, we haven't officially cancelled our Feb/Mar trip next year, but it is seeming like that's what will happen. So now I am currently planning for the end of August, just hoping kids will be fully vaxxed and there will be less travel restrictions by then. I'm feeling a bit down now thinking the earlier trip won't happen. I was so looking forward to getting away with the family!


----------



## 2Lunds

pigletto said:


> My sister lives in Florida and would help us. Her in laws also have an empty holiday home we could use if need be. I realize this is not an option for most. I would not plan a trip if I didn’t have this option available to me as it’s already complicated enough.


That's a pretty ideal scenario - I'm very envious


----------



## pigletto

2Lunds said:


> That's a pretty ideal scenario - I'm very envious


Yes it’s much easier on that front but I’m still very uncertain because even though we could enact that plan, me missing two weeks of work is a huge hassle. My husband can work from anywhere but I can’t.

To be honest the closer it gets , the less likely it seems. I think we may move to July. The only thing is my husband can’t come this summer because of work but both my kids can. Nothing feels quite right at this point.


----------



## 2Lunds

Was really hoping that in conjunction with today's announcement of mandatory vaccines for air travel, they'd also talk about dropping re-entry testing.  No such luck so far...


----------



## hdrolfe

2Lunds said:


> Was really hoping that in conjunction with today's announcement of mandatory vaccines for air travel, they'd also talk about dropping re-entry testing.  No such luck so far...



I'm in a (really boring and not relevant to me) virtual meeting so will have to look for a recap later, I thought it was supposed to be about vaccines, and since I'm a public servant I assumed to do with us having to be vaccinated to still have a job (I am so not worried).


----------



## 2Lunds

hdrolfe said:


> I'm in a (really boring and not relevant to me) virtual meeting so will have to look for a recap later, I thought it was supposed to be about vaccines, and since I'm a public servant I assumed to do with us having to be vaccinated to still have a job (I am so not worried).


The announcement was about both vaccinations for fed staff, as well as air/rail/bus travel.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

2Lunds said:


> Was really hoping that in conjunction with today's announcement of mandatory vaccines for air travel, they'd also talk about dropping re-entry testing. No such luck so far...


I don't think we will see any dropping of re-entry testing.  Especially now with the MU variant gaining traction now too     I wish was could turn back time and it was 2019


----------



## 2Lunds

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I don't think we will see any dropping of re-entry testing.  Especially now with the MU variant gaining traction now too     I wish was could turn back time and it was 2019


I guess you're right - there was just so much talk about helping travel/tourism financially recover, that I thought there would at least be a mention of the metrics needed to end testing.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

2Lunds said:


> I guess you're right - there was just so much talk about helping travel/tourism financially recover, that I thought there would at least be a mention of the metrics needed to end testing.


there was that 2%  of me that was hoping that the re-entry testing would be dropped as well.  I'm just grateful that they haven't imposed more items that need to happen to travel outside of the country.  

We are all just doing our best with what is being asked of us.  We are all trying to get through all of this the best we can - while trying to keep a tiny bit of our sanity along with finding some normalcy in these crazy times.  Most days I feel like dory and nemo singing " just keep swimming, just keep swimming "    In all honestly...we are all just doing what works best for our families.  There is not right or wrong way to get through this...it's just what works best for you and your families!!!!!  I'm just grateful we have the ability to be able to travel.  This is not the case for many people right now.


----------



## Dom497

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I don't think we will see any dropping of re-entry testing.  Especially now with the MU variant gaining traction now too     I wish was could turn back time and it was 2019



The Mu variant is not a threat. It was out competed by Delta.


----------



## Average Joes

We are planning on booking our 2022 trip in the next day or so.  Input would be appreciated.  We hope to drive and would attempt to rent DVC.  

Wed Aug 24 - Sat Aug 27  BLT standard villa, Drive in mid morning Wed and use the late night MK hours. 
Sat Aug 27 - Fri Sept 2  AKL standard Jambo

We are past the 11 month mark so I have some concerns with being able to book BLT.   Alternatives are Copper's/Boulder or BC for the shorter stay. Input is welcome.  

I cannot think of any detriment to a split stay other than having to move. For example Fastpasses 60+3, 60+6 would be an issue with this split stay in the past.


----------



## deedubb

Average Joes said:


> We are planning on booking our 2022 trip in the next day or so.  Input would be appreciated.  We hope to drive and would attempt to rent DVC.
> 
> Wed Aug 24 - Sat Aug 27  BLT standard villa, Drive in mid morning Wed and use the late night MK hours.
> Sat Aug 27 - Fri Sept 2  AKL standard Jambo
> 
> We are past the 11 month mark so I have some concerns with being able to book BLT.   Alternatives are Copper's/Boulder or BC for the shorter stay. Input is welcome.
> 
> I cannot think of any detriment to a split stay other than having to move. For example Fastpasses 60+3, 60+6 would be an issue with this split stay in the past.



I love doing split stays, but that was back when there was a dining plan.  We would do a short stay at one resort with the dining plan, and book the expensive restaurants on the plan, then move to a 2nd resort with no dining plan.  You would still be able to use the refillable mugs for the 2nd stay.  I see less advantage of a split stay now, other than the fact that you can enjoy 2 different resorts.

From what I remember, it was 180+ dining that was an issue before, not the FP+.  You could only book 180+ the number of days at the first resort, then wait until the 180 day mark of the second resort before you could book the remaining ADRs.

As for BLT, those dates in Aug are still open at the moment.  My only reservation about renting points would be the uncertainty of everything right now.  If for whatever reason you couldn't travel in Aug, you will not be refunded.


----------



## pigletto

That is why we rented DVC with the DVC rental store. They are a little more per point than some of the others but they have a cancellation policy. You don’t get your money back but you can get a credit to use. We were sure we would go eventually so the credit works for us. There are some terms to look over, as you lose some of the credit if you are within a certain amount days out , so I would recommend looking it over if anyone goes that route.


----------



## Average Joes

Thank you both for the ideas and information.  I will take a look at the DVC rental store.  I had always used David's. 

I am confident we will be able to drive across by August next year. However, if we have to fly I recently learned that I can get a return flight to Detroit (no testing needed for the flight) and get a shuttle across.


----------



## Chickinvic

2Lunds said:


> Was really hoping that in conjunction with today's announcement of mandatory vaccines for air travel, they'd also talk about dropping re-entry testing.  No such luck so far...



There is a lot of breakthrough infection, so I can't see why testing would be dropped. Double vaccinated people can still carry Covid, can get sick with Covid (just likely to be a much milder case than if they weren't vaxxed), and can certainly still spread Covid.


----------



## 2Lunds

Chickinvic said:


> There is a lot of breakthrough infection, so I can't see why testing would be dropped. Double vaccinated people can still carry Covid, can get sick with Covid (just likely to be a much milder case than if they weren't vaxxed), and can certainly still spread Covid.


You're absolutely right... I'm coming at this from the perspective of helping travel/tourism recover financially.  It's never going to happen until people know they can come home as planned.  I personally believe the next steps will be learning to live with C19 (with effective vaccinations and treatment protocals) as we do with flu etc... and I'm anxious to get to that step


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I"m sooo stinking excited...we are officially planning a trip to Florida in February       I wasn't sure if we would do it, but we are going to go for it.  It is a celebration trip.  We had been planning for the last 4+ years to be travelling in 2022 to celebrate some big milestones...and we are going to do it.


----------



## PixieT78

We just booked our Sept DVC resort via rented points.  We decided the savings and ability to stay deluxe for our entire time at WDW is worth the risk of no refund (though I do wish I’d read this thread and seen that there is an option that will provide a credit but oh well).  We are very very excited as we’ve only staying Deluxe for one night, one time.

We also have POFQ booked for May.  At this point, with things as they are, we’d likely still go on that trip.  Hopefully this winter doesn’t make that change as I am sooooo tired of the cancel/rebook dance!!

The testing requirement sucks and I’d love to see that removed but it is what it is.  Also would prefer no masks but again, we shall see how that shakes out.  Our biggest concern right now is whether the mixed vaccines will be allowed.


----------



## morrik5

Well our April Fort Wilderness trip may actually happen. Heard the announcement today that the US/Canada land border will finally reopen to non-essential travel in November to those fully vaccinated!!  They said they won't accept mixed doses but wonder if they will accept mixed mRNA doses (Phizer/Moderna) or at least suggest a booster to get before travel.


----------



## nightwing12

morrik5 said:


> Well our April Fort Wilderness trip may actually happen. Heard the announcement today that the US/Canada land border will finally reopen to non-essential travel in November to those fully vaccinated!!  They said they won't accept mixed doses but wonder if they will accept mixed mRNA doses (Phizer/Moderna) or at least suggest a booster to get before travel.


they actually have yet to announce if mixed doses will be accepted, just that any vaccines approved by WHO will be accepted, but that that guidelines for mixed doses should be forthcoming. Hopefully that means there will be some clarity soon.


----------



## pigletto

Holding my breath to see if we can go ahead as planned for our January trip. Universal rooms are booked, DVC rental paid for, tickets purchased, flights purchased, gift cards for restaurants .. 
I had all but given up but case counts in Florida are dropping rapidly and significantly , my kids can both come, I have the time off booked , I’m willing , I’m ready … just please approve the vaccine mixing CDC .


----------



## morrik5

nightwing12 said:


> they actually have yet to announce if mixed doses will be accepted, just that any vaccines approved by WHO will be accepted, but that that guidelines for mixed doses should be forthcoming. Hopefully that means there will be some clarity soon.


You're right, I meant to say that they were reviewing that issue. Keeping our fingers crossed ...


----------



## 2Lunds

Lots of news in the last 24 hours:

Ending redundant testing:
https://globalnews.ca/news/8264074/us-border-pcr-covid-test/https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-border-testing-canada-1.6209821
Accepting mixed doses:
https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...d-19-vaccines-for-boosters-could-be-effective
There were at least 2-3 more articles on the same topics, but I don't want to flood the forums


----------



## archdandy

This is very exciting news! I think a little part of me thought we were for sure going to have to cancel and now we don't have to! Operation McLeod's Disney 2022 is a go!


----------



## pigletto

2Lunds said:


> Lots of news in the last 24 hours:
> 
> Ending redundant testing:
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8264074/us-border-pcr-covid-test/https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-border-testing-canada-1.6209821
> Accepting mixed doses:
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...d-19-vaccines-for-boosters-could-be-effective
> There were at least 2-3 more articles on the same topics, but I don't want to flood the forums


So far no changes but getting closer hopefully .


----------



## Madame

pigletto said:


> So far no changes but getting closer hopefully .


Yes and unless I missed it, that’s about Mrna mixing not AZ & Mrna.


----------



## 2Lunds

Madame said:


> Yes and unless I missed it, that’s about Mrna mixing not AZ & Mrna.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/cana...s-mixing-matching-covid-19-vaccines-1.6205993
According to this study out of BCCDC the most effective mix is AZ/PF, so it's really just a matter of time.


----------



## Madame

2Lunds said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/cana...s-mixing-matching-covid-19-vaccines-1.6205993
> According to this study out of BCCDC the most effective mix is AZ/PF, so it's really just a matter of time.


I agree.  I made an informed decision based on qualified immunologists.  I could have had AZ x 2 but the science indicates AZ/Mrna is better, even better than Mrna x 2.  Unfortunately AZ has been vilified from the get-go, so we’ll just have to wait until everyone acknowledges the science.


----------



## 2Lunds

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-canadian-travellers-mixed-vaccines-1.6213176
Mixers are a go guys!


----------



## pigletto




----------



## morrik5

2Lunds said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-canadian-travellers-mixed-vaccines-1.6213176
> Mixers are a go guys!


How much do the COVID tests cost in Canada and the US for air travellers? Will land crossing back into Canada require a negative test result? Friends are going to Hawaii later this month and I think it's about $1000+ for them in total.


----------



## 2Lunds

morrik5 said:


> How much do the COVID tests cost in Canada and the US for air travellers? Will land crossing back into Canada require a negative test result? Friends are going to Hawaii later this month and I think it's about $1000+ for them in total.


Tests in Canada are about $200-$500 CAD each (depending on which private lab you use).  Canada is still requiring negative tests for entry, land, air, marine rail, for now.


----------



## pigletto

So this will be asked and answered a million times over I’m sure .. I just want to make sure I have it straight . To fly into the states from Toronto, I require a negative rapid antigen test ( which I’ve confirmed I can get at Shoppers for $40) . Is this correct ?


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> So this will be asked and answered a million times over I’m sure .. I just want to make sure I have it straight . To fly into the states from Toronto, I require a negative rapid antigen test ( which I’ve confirmed I can get at Shoppers for $40) . Is this correct ?



Yes.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> Yes.


Thank you . I just read on redflagdeals  that there are several Toronto and Ottawa Costco locations that do this test for $15 . I’ll check if ours does too . Otherwise Shoppers is two minutes from here and it will be convenient to go there a day or two before we leave.


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> Thank you . I just read on redflagdeals  that there are several Toronto and Ottawa Costco locations that do this test for $15 . I’ll check if ours does too . Otherwise Shoppers is two minutes from here and it will be convenient to go there a day or two before we leave.



You can check online, the Costcos that have the test can be booked online. The ones near me don't have it, so I'll be calling Shoppers the day before I want the test to make sure it won't be a problem. 

Of course now my son is starting his anxiety fit over the flying... and wants me to cancel our trip. So I have that fun to deal with. I hope his throwing up doesn't cause us problems. I have no idea if he'll be ok but I doubt it. I have a last minute appointment with his doctor to see if he can prescribe something... we've tried all the usual suspects (gravol, benadryl, placebos). Any way... I know with him, his anxiety will cycle around until he has to face it, and flying is a big one.


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> Thank you . I just read on redflagdeals  that there are several Toronto and Ottawa Costco locations that do this test for $15 . I’ll check if ours does too . Otherwise Shoppers is two minutes from here and it will be convenient to go there a day or two before we leave.



https://www.walmart.ca/cp/shop/asymptomatic-covid-testing/6000203002155 

$20 at walmart!


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> You can check online, the Costcos that have the test can be booked online. The ones near me don't have it, so I'll be calling Shoppers the day before I want the test to make sure it won't be a problem.
> 
> Of course now my son is starting his anxiety fit over the flying... and wants me to cancel our trip. So I have that fun to deal with. I hope his throwing up doesn't cause us problems. I have no idea if he'll be ok but I doubt it. I have a last minute appointment with his doctor to see if he can prescribe something... we've tried all the usual suspects (gravol, benadryl, placebos). Any way... I know with him, his anxiety will cycle around until he has to face it, and flying is a big one.


Flying is a huge anxiety for me too actually. Most things I can work through on my own but not that one. I take a medication but I don’t think they will prescribe that type for a child. If they do,  it’s very effective. I get it . And the anxiety starts way ahead of the flight. My doctor has me take one the night before so I don’t even have a chance to get my fight or flight response worked up. I hope you can find something for him. It’s so hard to be that afraid and it’s exhausting for the people who support someone with heavy anxiety .


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> https://www.walmart.ca/cp/shop/asymptomatic-covid-testing/6000203002155
> 
> $20 at walmart!



Any idea how you book it?


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> Flying is a huge anxiety for me too actually. Most things I can work through on my own but not that one. I take a medication but I don’t think they will prescribe that type for a child. If they do,  it’s very effective. I get it . And the anxiety starts way ahead of the flight. My doctor has me take one the night before so I don’t even have a chance to get my fight or flight response worked up. I hope you can find something for him. It’s so hard to be that afraid and it’s exhausting for the people who support someone with heavy anxiety .



I booked an appointment with his doctor for Monday to see if he will prescribe something, I know travel isn't something we have to do, but he really does love the whole thing, except the flight. Which is truly strange since for about 6 months he was talking about wanting his pilots license. Normally I get direct flights so at least the whole thing is over faster but that wasn't possible le this time of year. At least March break is direct.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> I can't find what kind of test it is.


Rapid antigen, same as shoppers


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I booked an appointment with his doctor for Monday to see if he will prescribe something, I know travel isn't something we have to do, but he really does love the whole thing, except the flight. Which is truly strange since for about 6 months he was talking about wanting his pilots license. Normally I get direct flights so at least the whole thing is over faster but that wasn't possible le this time of year. At least March break is direct.


This is exactly the reason I take something to fly. I just wasn’t willing to let anxiety control something that I loved so much. If I don’t fly there are too many destinations that would be off limits to me. Good luck ! I really hope your doctor can help .


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Rapid antigen, same as shoppers



Any idea how to book it?


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Any idea how to book it?


It says you have to call the pharmacy, there is a list at the bottom of the link of the places that offer it. I haven't called yet, will next week since I need a test next weekend.


----------



## Minnie's House

.


----------



## buyerbrad

Just booked for July 26 - Aug 2. Staying at Disney All-Star Movies. Will be using previously purchased non-expiring 4-day park passes. Round trip flights on Delta from Detroit for $219.


----------



## EverythingIsSatisfactual

We are going February 18th to 27th.  Staying at Pop Century.   Flying on Air Canada out of Toronto.  I called today to have the Canadian room discount promo applied but I was told I'd have to rebook and there is any availability for our dates  Oh well.  

107 days to go until we are there!


----------



## Honeypot

EverythingIsSatisfactual said:


> We are going February 18th to 27th.  Staying at Pop Century.   Flying on Air Canada out of Toronto.  I called today to have the Canadian room discount promo applied but I was told I'd have to rebook and there is any availability for our dates  Oh well.
> 
> 107 days to go until we are there!


What Canadian room discount? I tried searching, and I am coming up with nothing.


----------



## hdrolfe

Honeypot said:


> What Canadian room discount? I tried searching, and I am coming up with nothing.



Apparently you have to call, there is another thread on it.


----------



## Honeypot

hdrolfe said:


> Apparently you have to call, there is another thread on it.


Thank you!


----------



## EverythingIsSatisfactual

Honeypot said:


> What Canadian room discount? I tried searching, and I am coming up with nothing.



It's not on the website... no idea why.   You have to call.


----------



## Adora

EverythingIsSatisfactual said:


> It's not on the website... no idea why.   You have to call.



It's up now


----------



## EverythingIsSatisfactual

Adora said:


> It's up now


Yes I saw that this morning.   Doesn't work for us since we check in on Friday.


----------



## pigletto

58 days to go for me !!! 
We rented DVC points at Animal Kingdom Lodge so no Canadian discount for me. That’s ok though, I’m very happy with the price we paid.

My sister lives in Tampa and suggested she rent a room on property to join us for a weekend of our trip with her husband and baby. There was nothing. Just some uber expensive rooms at Beach Club or two other deluxes, but nothing under $1100 a night.

We did find a room at the Dolphin on a third party website but by that point she was worried about crowds with the baby being unvaccinated. I agree so we will take a day and drive to her and visit. The weekend we were looking at is marathon weekend which packs the resorts but doesn’t make the parks too crazy. Or at least that’s the hope. I booked before it was declared marathon weekend.

Anyway I don’t care in the least .. I’m going to skip through the parks eating Mickey bars and singing Zippitty Doo Dah with a song in my heart and a smile on my face because hallelujah I get to go to Disney again !!!


----------



## Griffin11

Anyone else with young kids still desperately clinging on to hope their kids can be vaccinated before their planned trip? 

I have late January booked, and can't bear to cancel yet, even though there's almost 0% chance we will go.  My son is 6, he will probably get vaccinated soon, but my daughter is 4 and there has been no news on vaccinations for the under 5 set in some time.


----------



## Hopeful8

Griffin11 said:


> Anyone else with young kids still desperately clinging on to hope their kids can be vaccinated before their planned trip?
> 
> I have late January booked, and can't bear to cancel yet, even though there's almost 0% chance we will go.  My son is 6, he will probably get vaccinated soon, but my daughter is 4 and there has been no news on vaccinations for the under 5 set in some time.



I was just talking with my neighbour about that this morning.  They have a trip booked, on site, for the beginning of February and they have no clue if they will actually be able to go.  He said they have until beginning of January to cancel (driving down).  He said that the deciding factors are: tests upon return, vaccinations for the littler kids and quarantining for the little kids upon return.  Canada is making it SO difficult to travel!

We are all vaccinated but I don't want to book anything because I find it discouraging to hear how many people are having big changes to their flights and I really, really don't want to have to test upon return.   Ideally, I'd love to go down in April but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## gskywalker

duplicate delete please


----------



## gskywalker

We got back a week ago.   All 6 of us are vaxxed, kids 11 to 17.  We are OK going regularly now with the testing costing very little.  $102 total for 6 tests on each side of the border(costco here,  free there with beepermed).  I can live with that,  a lot cheaper than all of the increased prices disney has made. We will be going often with our AP's this year


----------



## Minniemoo15

Griffin11 said:


> Anyone else with young kids still desperately clinging on to hope their kids can be vaccinated before their planned trip?
> 
> I have late January booked, and can't bear to cancel yet, even though there's almost 0% chance we will go.  My son is 6, he will probably get vaccinated soon, but my daughter is 4 and there has been no news on vaccinations for the under 5 set in some time.


My girls are 6 and 8 and we are going first week of March so a bit more time on our side …but I am watching the news very anxiously. We won’t go unless they are vaccinated. I will deal with whatever testing I need to if we are all vaccinated. My sister is supposed to join us but her kids are 4 and 2 and she is in the same boat as you… the last we heard for under 5 was results by the end of the year… then likely 6-8 weeks of review after that. I think it is cutting it close for being able to come in March unfortunately.


----------



## mshanson3121

Well we bit the bullet and booked our trip. The last one. 

8 nights, June 14-22
Staying at Glenbrook Resort in a private pool home
4 days Disney
1 day at Discovery Cove
1 day at Kennedy Space Centre
Driving to Boston and flying from there on Frontier Airlines


----------

